# WWE SmackDown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return



## Brock

> *Preview: SmackDown LIVE’s Wild Card Finals to have star-studded lineup*
> 
> The final SmackDown LIVE of 2016 is going to be one for the record books, as Team Blue closes out the year with SmackDown LIVE’s Wild Card Finals special event, a star-studded lineup full of championship matches and Superstar returns.


*AJ Styles defends his WWE Championship against Dolph Ziggler and Baron Corbin in a Triple Threat Match!*












> Following the controversial conclusion to their match on the Dec. 20 episode of SmackDown LIVE, SmackDown General Manager Daniel Bryan declared that both Dolph Ziggler and Baron Corbin would receive an opportunity at “The Champ that Runs the Camp” in a WWE Championship Match on the SmackDown LIVE Wild Card Finals.
> 
> How will Styles adapt to the free-for-all that will completely erase any type of championship advantage? And will Ziggler or Corbin be able to make the most of their opportunity and close out 2016 as the new WWE Champion?


*The Wyatt Family will defend the SmackDown Tag Team Championship in a Four Corners Elimination Match*



> In the wake of Zack Ryder’s unfortunate injury following he and Mojo Rawley’s win the No. 1 Contenders’ Tag Team Battle Royal, it has been announced that The Wyatt Family will now defend the titles against three other units as part of the SmackDown LIVE’s Wild Card Finals special event.
> 
> The Wyatts will put the Blue Brand’s Tag Team Championship on the line against The Usos, American Alpha and former champions Heath Slater & Rhyno in a Four Corners Elimination Tag Team Championship Match!
> 
> Which tandem will walk out as champions? Find out when SmackDown LIVE’s Wild Card Finals, the final SmackDown LIVE of 2016, airs on USA Network this Tuesday night at 8/7 C!


*The return of John Cena to SmackDown LIVE*












> Fresh off his appearance hosting “Saturday Night Live,” John Cena is set to return to SmackDown LIVE after a two-month absence. The 15-Time World Champion will surely make his presence felt as Team Blue says goodbye to 2016 and ushers in 2017 as the Road to WrestleMania gets underway!
> 
> What will Cena have to say to the WWE Universe? Will he have his eyes squarely on the WWE Championship? Or has someone else drawn the ire of the Cenation?


*Alexa Bliss puts her SmackDown Women’s Championship on the line against Becky Lynch*












> One of SmackDown LIVE’s fastest growing rivalries will write another chapter on SmackDown LIVE's Wild Card Finals when Alexa Bliss defends the Women’s Championship against former titleholder Becky Lynch.
> 
> Will the Wicked Witch of WWE successfully retain the title against The Irish Lass Kicker? Or will Lynch go “Straight Fire” on Bliss and become the first two-time SmackDown Live Women’s Champion?


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place*

This has potential to be a great episode. I wonder if Undertaker will appear to start building towards a match with AJ at the Rumble.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place*

Would love the show to end on some sort of Styles/Taker/Cena staredown.

This almost has a PPV feel to it, should be a really great end to the year.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

:risingangle looks kinda tight this week 

















































































































:loweringangle


----------



## Reotor

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

Cant wait to see for what outlandishly stupid reason Becky will lose her matchunk4


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

After last week’s “attitudinal” show, it leads into a lot of good things leading to the final SD of the year. I expect all 3 title matches to deliver, even if the outcomes are mostly predictable.

The Fatal Four Way Tag match should be a lot of fun but the outcome should never be in doubt with the Wyatts retaining. I’m looking forward to seeing how the Slater/Rhyno break up continues and how Alpha and The Usos interact with each other.

No way I see Bliss dropping the title, she’ll cheat or get herself DQ’ed or whatever. To me this is all leading to the Rumble. We’ll see then whether or not Bliss will hold the title long term or if they switch it back to Becky.

Although I expect the match to deliver, I’m not sure what to expect with the 3 way since we still don’t know if AJ is 100% and how much he will be able to do. But regardless, I expect Corbin and Ziggler will play their parts well and AJ walks out champion still.

The Rumble is pretty much set up to be Cena or Undertaker vs. AJ. So if Cena hasn’t returned by the end of the show, then it’s obvious he comes out to confront Styles at the end of the show. If not, maybe we hear that gong.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

Please keep The Undertaker away!


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

I've really started associating the tag "The face that runs the place" with AJ :lol

Was like WTF at first when reading the title.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

Amazing how easy it is to actually hype up a normal edition of SD. Wish that Raw did that, but in reality I have zero idea what they're doing tonight.

I'm looking forward to this episode though, especially another Becky/Bliss match that doesn't have a stipulation that detracts from it.


----------



## DWils

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

How is this the "Wild Card Finals"? When were the Wild Card Semi-Finals? When were the Wild Card Quarter-Finals?


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

You know it's not too late to replace this scrub Corbin with Luke Harper.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

I'm not excited about Cena returning at all. I'm over him lol.

Dean is stuck in some lame Total Divas storyline now 

Baron Corbin is in a title match. UGH.

This SDLive isn't looking that interesting to me tbh.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not excited about Cena returning at all. I'm over him lol.
> 
> Dean is stuck in some lame Total Divas storyline now
> 
> Baron Corbin is in a title match. UGH.
> 
> This SDLive isn't looking that interesting to me tbh.


 Probably should stick to Raw, where your favorites bury the heels and stink up the main event :draper2


----------



## Reign Supreme

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ace said:


> I've really started associating the tag "The face that runs the place" with AJ :lol


Same thing happened to me. John Cena is no longer "The Face that runs the place" in my opinion. That title truly belongs to AJ.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ace said:


> Probably should stick to Raw, where your favorites bury the heels and stink up the main event :draper2


I know this is in response to what I said to you in the Raw thread, but lol fuck it. How dare I insult the glorious almighty SDLive in any way, I'm such a terrible person 

The SDLive fanboyism on WF makes me laugh.

(also LMAO "bury the heels", you acting like Seth & Roman wrote the script or some shit haha)


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I know this is in response to what I said to you in the Raw thread, but lol fuck it. How dare I insult the glorious almighty SDLive in any way, I'm such a terrible person
> 
> The SDLive fanboyism on WF makes me laugh.
> 
> (also LMAO "bury the heels", you acting like Seth & Roman wrote the script or some shit haha)


 SD has flaws no doubt, but when you're fine with trash like Roman (could actually be good/great if turned) and Rollins finishing Raw everything, yeah then I have a problem. It's the same shit, different week, the reason they are booed is because they're boring and always end up in the ME burying other talents. Both have been overexposed as fuck and are now just two other guys who Vince and HHH like.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

Thank the lord this is on tomorrow. Excited for the A Show, and this show looks amazing. Even if I'm not really looking forward to Cena returning.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ace said:


> SD has flaws no doubt, but when you're fine with trash like Roman (could actually be good/great if turned) and Rollins finishing Raw everything, yeah then I have a problem. It's the same shit, different week, the reason they are booed is because they're boring and always end up in the ME burying other talents. Both have been overexposed as fuck and are now just two other guys who Vince and HHH like.


Why do you have a problem with my opinion? Why do you care so much? :lol It's not like I really care if you diss Raw lol, don't take my post in the Raw thread seriously in any way.

And I don't know what the hell you're hearing cos Seth didn't get booed on Raw, the crowd popped loud for Stephanie suggesting a Shield reunion, doing the YES chant (then booed her when she said it wasn't happening), and Roman got duelling 'let's go Roman' 'Roman sucks' chants. You're acting like they get nothing but boos or something, when that's not true at all.

And forgive me for not being enthused that my fave wrestler is stuck in some stupid storyline just to push Total Divas. I'm not gonna be excited about that cos TD is lame and I'd rather that shit stay out of the main shows.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Why do you have a problem with my opinion? Why do you care so much? :lol It's not like I really care if you diss Raw lol, don't take my post in the Raw thread seriously in any way.
> 
> And I don't know what the hell you're hearing cos Seth didn't get booed on Raw, the crowd popped loud for Stephanie suggesting a Shield reunion, doing the YES chant (then booed her when she said it wasn't happening), and Roman got duelling 'let's go Roman' 'Roman sucks' chants. You're acting like they get nothing but boos or something, when that's not true at all.
> 
> And forgive me for not being enthused that my fave wrestler is stuck in some stupid storyline just to push Total Divas. I'm not gonna be excited about that cos TD is lame and I'd rather that shit stay out of the main shows.












Sorry, that's too good not to share :lmao

For anyone who reps (positive or negative) Ambrose Girl, I urge you to rep her with this


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ace said:


> For anyone who reps (positive or negative) Ambrose Girl, I urge you to rep her with this


I could ask everybody to rep you with THIS gif of Styles getting powerbombed by your fave people in the whole world, The Shield guys...










But I'm not as petty as you


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

Alright time to enter chill mode @Ace and @Ambrose Girl . Meet each other in Rants if you wanna continue this feud.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

^ I didn't actually rep Ace or anything btw :lol He repped me, but I didn't respond to it lol.

And I have no desire to continue arguing about The Shield guys anyway, so :shrug


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I could ask everybody to rep you with THIS gif of Styles getting powerbombed by your fave people in the whole world, The Shield guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not as petty as you


 Go ahead, it reminds me of the apathy TS was meet with and the "stupid idiot' chants Ambrose received :lmao


----------



## Cipher

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

Does anyone know where I can get some red and black AJ Styles gloves to match my nWo Wolfpac shirt? Cause I'm wearing that at the Rumble.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

That fight is embarrassing.

I really should have not stayed up to watch RAW, but Smackdown will most likely deliver (given their card).


----------



## Lavidavi35

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not excited about Cena returning at all. I'm over him lol.
> 
> Dean is stuck in some lame Total Divas storyline now
> 
> Baron Corbin is in a title match. UGH.
> 
> This SDLive isn't looking that interesting to me tbh.


But your fav isn't in a Total Divas storyline...what are you talking about? lol He's challenging for the IC Title, Renee's just the bait to make the feud seem personal. And AJ doesn't have any other contenders other than Cena and Ambrose so they needed some bodies to use as filler for a week. Chill out, chicka.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

Im not generally hyped about tonight but ill give them a shot mainly coz of the Cena promo, those trumpets are nutty. Beating Ric Flair's record is a big thing, hopefully this would come with a solid build up, not just one random match against AJ.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not excited about Cena returning at all. I'm over him lol.
> 
> Dean is stuck in some lame Total Divas storyline now
> 
> Baron Corbin is in a title match. UGH.
> 
> This SDLive isn't looking that interesting to me tbh.


I dont know why your already down on Miz v Ambrose. Dean's been great lately, and Miz is the best act in the WWE today. Renee slapped Miz, that doesn't mean this is suddenly all about Total Divas. It was just a simple way to further the feud, and adds to the dislike Bryan has for Miz as well. At worst (Total Divas involvement wise) we'll get a mixed tag match featuring the glorious return of Maryse, at best we get another intense and personal feud for the IC Title, complete with epic promos and great matches.These two have really good chemistry together as well, I just dont see any point in getting all doom and gloom when nothing bad has happened yet.


----------



## ste1592

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> (also LMAO "bury the heels", you acting like Seth & Roman wrote the script or some shit haha)


You don't have to be the one to write the scripts to bury the heels, though. Not that they have any say in what they do, but it doesn't change the fact that they make the heels look weak as fuck when against them. Shall we say the bookers use them in a way that makes heels look inferior?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*

I don't know where I stand in the feud in this topic, I like both AJ and the Shield. I guess I like AJ that bit more... but Ambrose Girl is cute af. Ahh so conflicted! :lol

Anyway, really looking forward to SD. I don't get the whole "Wild Card Finals" thing, reads like the end to a tournament that I don't recall happening... unless it's some American sports reference that's gone over my head? Anyway, Smackdown definitely beats Raw this week on paper. Raw is treading water until next week with Goldberg and Rumble hype kicks in. Don't really know why SD have put on a PPV level episode.

Is it just to spike ratings for Cena's return? Glad he's coming back, but all I can picture him doing is cutting a passionate "I'm back!" return promo and announcing himself as an entrant in the Royal Rumbulus.

The tag title match should be a lot of fun. I'm really digging Orton in the Wyatt Family. I think he should change his attire though. Not like Daniel Bryan did dressing as a bin man, I reckon he'd really suit a look similar to Joel from The Last of Us. Maybe grow out the hair and beard a bit.










I'm a sucker for a good elimination match too. I would love an American Alpha victory but I don't think they're the focus right now. Hopefully they become the focus soon, Jordan & Gable are far, far too good to go the way of the Ascension and the Vaudevillians (so are the Vaudes, but that's another discussion).

I hope Becky and Alexa have a strong singles match, with no shenanigans. Okay, none is a little too optimistic, let's say minimal shenanigans. I feel like both ladies had good chemistry back in Scotland, but TLC was a bit like a fart that followed through. I'd love Alexa to have the kind of performance that quote-unquote validates her as a champion. While I think Smackdown has a stronger talent pool of women, the big matches haven't been there the way Charlotte and Sasha have had it. Becky and Alexa are every bit as good IMO- or at least Becky is while Alexa is a very good work in progress. Steal the show, girls.

I thought Miz had a title defense too. Nope? Hopefully he gets something cool to do on this episode. Kinda goes against his character but an Open Challenge would be great. Ooh... *fantasy booking alert* get him to orchestrate a thing where Ellsworth answers the challenge as a set up, but then Dean Ambrose comes out, destroys him and accepts. Okay, won't happen, but in any case, Miz has had a career year, this is being promoted as a big episode, he deserves spotlight. Or a flying elbow through a table. Whatever works.

The WWE title triple threat match is intriguing too. Not so much in the result- I'd be shocked (not in a good way) if AJ lost- but I want to see how much Corbin can shine, he's coming along nicely. And I'm having a blank- 3am with grog and painkillers will do that- but has AJ ever wrestled Ziggler? I can't recall it. Action should be fast and furious anyway.

Also... *GONG*

Probably not. But I can hope!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

John Cena is dog shit.


----------



## Acezwicker

I'm getting the impression there will be a title change on this week's Smackdown.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Card looks stacked, looking forward to seeing what Cena does and the main event.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Looking forward to tonight's episode, not expecting any title changes though.

Continue with storyline build and continue with the edginess they have showed in recent weeks and I'll be happy.

Wouldn't mind a shower scene with Carmella & Ellsworth for example.


----------



## Erik.

Can you imagine if we got a HHH/Taker moment?

All eyes on Cena for his return and then he gets in the ring and before he even says a word the lights go out and The Undertaker comes down to the ring. :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



DWils said:


> How is this the "Wild Card Finals"? When were the Wild Card Semi-Finals? When were the Wild Card Quarter-Finals?


----------



## DammitChrist

-Will AJ Styles successfully defend the WWEWHC title against Dolph Ziggler and Baron Corbin?
- How will Dean Ambrose respond to the Miz after being attacked last week?
- Will Becky Lynch win back the Women's title off of Alexa Bliss?
- Will the Wyatt Family dominate the Usos, American Alpha, and Heath Slater/Rhyno to retain the Tag Team titles?
- What does John Cena have in store for us tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Punkamaniac

How can "the face that runs the place" make his return when AJ Styles hasn't been away? :aj

Yeah I'm pretty sure Becky isn't leave a 2x Smackdown Women's Champion but I'm just hoping she's booked somewhat strong against Alexa and there's no fudgery involved although it had a dirty finish in Glasgow when Bex retained, I could easily see the same this week with Alexa retaining.


----------



## Nuski

I'm actually legit excited for a wrestling show and i haven't felt this way in years and it's a Smackdown! show.


----------



## Mainboy

Nuski said:


> I'm actually legit excited for a wrestling show and i haven't felt this way in years and it's a Smackdown! show.


I've never been more excited for a Raw/Smackdown show since the first Raw after WM30.


----------



## Nuski

Mainboy said:


> I've never been more excited for a Raw/Smackdown show since the first Raw after WM30.


Yea, it has to be around the time Daniel Bryan popularity was booming, but even then, I was only really interested in him, I'm excited for this whole show!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I dont know why your already down on Miz v Ambrose. Dean's been great lately, and Miz is the best act in the WWE today. Renee slapped Miz, that doesn't mean this is suddenly all about Total Divas. It was just a simple way to further the feud, and adds to the dislike Bryan has for Miz as well. At worst (Total Divas involvement wise) we'll get a mixed tag match featuring the glorious return of Maryse, at best we get another intense and personal feud for the IC Title, complete with epic promos and great matches.These two have really good chemistry together as well, I just dont see any point in getting all doom and gloom when nothing bad has happened yet.


A mixed tag match? With Renee, who has no wrestling training at all and Maryse, who hasn't wrestled in several years? No thanks lol.

I really hope you're right though, cos otherwise I'm just gonna be so annoyed lol. I just really hate Total Divas tbh, always have.


----------



## Ace

2 hours and 30 minutes to go..


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not excited about Cena returning at all. I'm over him lol.
> 
> Dean is stuck in some lame Total Divas storyline now
> 
> Baron Corbin is in a title match. UGH.
> 
> This SDLive isn't looking that interesting to me tbh.


Amen sister!!

I said in the Raw thread last night that the preview for Smackdown had nothing in it that interested me. Although Smackdown is better at building up a few matches, their follow through nearly always ends up being the same as Raw...utter crap. Then again, I'm not an AJ Syles fan and apparently all he needs to do is breathe and it's better than Raw. :lol I still only tune in to Smackdown to see Dean and since he wasn't on that preview, it makes me wanna skip the show altogether.


----------



## Therapy

Kinda funny Cena is returning in IL where he's most likely going to get boo'ed despite being gone for so long..


----------



## Dolorian

I should be joining you fine folks for this show tonight...is the usual anti-jobber squad on board?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 12/27 - The Face That Runs The Place Makes His Return*



Ambrose Girl said:


> A mixed tag match? With Renee, who has no wrestling training at all and Maryse, who hasn't wrestled in several years? No thanks lol.
> 
> I really hope you're right though, cos otherwise I'm just gonna be so annoyed lol. I just really hate Total Divas tbh, always have.


But thats the absolute worst case scenario, and even then would only be one match. This is otherwise just two of the most entertaining wrestlers in WWE today feuding.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Such a misleading thread title... seeing how The Face That Runs The Place hasn't been anywhere.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Cena apparently opening the show.


----------



## AngryConsumer

After last Tuesday's show, I'm anxious for tonight! 

Hopefully the momentum does not slow down at all, and I'm assuming it won't with the return of Cena.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Looking forward to watching this. Not expecting any title changes but the card is definitely stacked.


----------



## wwe9391

The face that runs the place has been here since Royal Rumble 2016 silly OP


----------



## Meeki

Cena opening... maybe Taker tonight?


----------



## Ace

Hopefully the show delivers.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Should be a good show on the real A show.


----------



## AngryConsumer

So many things to look forward to tonight! 

I'm even anxious to see how the Nikki/Carmella/Natalya story continues to play out. :toomanykobes


----------



## Therapy




----------



## TD Stinger

Ultimate hope is someone confronts Cena and makes things interesting and Taker confronting Styles after the main event. Although I feel like if Taker was at the show, it would have been spoiled for us by now.


----------



## Mainboy

I've missed Cena :mark:


----------



## Therapy

:lol Welcome back John.. You suck.. :lol


----------



## Godway

LOL at anyone who thinks Roman Reigns reactions are anywhere near this.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

Cena loves to boos, as always.

^The crowd erups by hearing his theme song, then they procceed to boo him, some Cena sucks chants, some lets go Cena chants.

To be honest I don't see much of a big fucking differience to Reigns reaction.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mixed reaction, of course. Guarentee they’ll be eating out of the palm of his hand before it’s all said and done. Love him or hate him, the guy knows how to manipulate a crowd.


----------



## wwe9391

The former face that runs the place is back.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Part-timer incoming.


----------



## wkc_23

It's good to see John Cena.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Big match John.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why am I happy to see Cena?

What the fuck is wrong with me? First I'm watching Total Bellas, now this?


----------



## Headliner

Booing Cena is played out now.


----------



## Meeki

I'm tired of Cena already and he hasn't even spoke


----------



## SureUmm

You know, I hope John Cena never turns heel or changes his character at all. I'm not a huge fan, but some things should just stay the same forever.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

This SmackDown feels like a mini-PPV, I LIKE IT!! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

Godway said:


> LOL at anyone who thinks Roman Reigns reactions are anywhere near this.


lol they are


----------



## Phaedra

Welcome back to Shootdown Live Jawn.


----------



## DammitChrist

Welcome back, Cena


----------



## DGenerationMC

Headliner said:


> Booing Cena is played out now.


Yeah, it lost it's meaning like in 2007 :lol


----------



## Therapy

Fucking retards still chanting CM Punk.. Fucking annoying..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Headliner said:


> Booing Cena is played out now.


This.


----------



## Godway

ROFL that's how it's done, Stephanie.


----------



## wwe9391

Booing Cena is played out, just like booing Reigns. Its gets boring after a minute


----------



## Headliner

CM Punk chants again? And they boo the Cubs winning the World Series?:lmao

Chicago fans are *TRASH.*


----------



## KingCosmos

This is a Star. Like him or don't


----------



## Therapy

Headliner said:


> CM Punk chants again? And they boo the Cubs winning the World Series?:lmao
> 
> Chicago fans are *TRASH.*


Seriously worse than Philly fans at their peak..


----------



## TD Stinger

Ugh, I hate it when Cena goes into narrator mode. I don’t need you to tell me what’s going to happen tonight.


----------



## Lothario

"Smart" wrestling fans have got to be the biggest hipsters and contrarians answer on planet earth. I guarantee you if the White Sox won the championship, most fans in attendance would have coincidentally been Cubs fans :maury Get the fuck out of here with the boos. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Watch this pop for AJ Styles


----------



## Godway

Cena still putting AJ over even now.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena putting over Dolph Ziggler was a nice gesture.


----------



## TD_DDT

P1


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Headliner said:


> CM Punk chants again? And they boo the Cubs winning the World Series?:lmao
> 
> Chicago fans are *TRASH.*


I am from the southside of Chicago and many of us, including me, hate the Cubs with a passion.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Chicago knows who the real star is. :mark:


----------



## TheFackingCrow

This motherfuckers crowd pandering never change.


----------



## Mainboy

Taker-Cena :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Chicago has really gotten weak as a crowd...


----------



## Dolorian

Of course the muppets have to chant CM Punk...fpalm


----------



## the_hound

love it, oh look its taker chants, but thats ok he only shows up when he wants


----------



## Meeki

Fuck Taker


----------



## Therapy

:lol Cena keeping it real.. Super Cena :lol


----------



## wwe9391

Chanting Undertaker :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Kabraxal said:


> Chicago has really gotten weak as a crowd...


Ain't that the truth. Go back to the RTWM show in March 2014. They were so absurdly loud that they got Stephanie to corpse.


----------



## TD_DDT

Cena knows how to stir the pot.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"My time is now" era :mark::mark:


----------



## the_hound

was that the start of a cena heel turn mmmmm


----------



## wwe9391

Way to spoiler the main event Cena


----------



## Therapy

Ok.. I have to admit.. Cena just slayed that promo.. A little more edgy.. I dig it


----------



## Mainboy

Cena wins title at RR and Taker wins EC. :mark:


----------



## Abisial

John Cena is such a tweener :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

Is Cena finna turn heel or some shit?

He just shoehorned himself into the main event scene, and shut out the criticism he knew he'd get for it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Is it.............is it finally happening?


----------



## Headliner

I love when Cena addresses smart fans/smarks. 

THIS NEW ERA IS BS!

YOU CAN'T DO THAT! YES I CAN! CAUSE I'M JOHN CENA. RECOGNIZE.

:mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Cena & JBL saying the new era is BS


----------



## wkc_23

"Cause I'm John Cena, recognize".. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

F*ck John Cena.


----------



## Dolorian

We called it @Lothario...Rumble Cena/Styles :lol


----------



## Lothario

Called it. Barring a swerve, Cena vs Styles at the RR. John is looking heelish, too. :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait did Cena just turn heel? Dude was acting like an ass and just saying he gets a title match cause he says he does, also JBL was taking up for him while Otunga was going against what he said.


----------



## Pongo

woah cena was firing on all cylinder at the end of that promo, nice to see some attitude once in a while


----------



## TD Stinger

Hmm..., Cena kind of acting dickish there.


----------



## KingCosmos

:kobelol Cena actually using the i'm Cena logic. I love it


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, at least John Cena challenging AJ Styles at the Royal Rumble for the world title means that Chris Jericho has a better chance of winning the rumble match. However, I think Finn Balor may still return and win.


----------



## SureUmm

Okay nevermind dude just sort of turned heel and it was awesome.


----------



## Jason Golden

Did someone just fart?


----------



## Oneiros

Cena :banderas


----------



## midgetlover69

AngryConsumer said:


> F*ck John Cena.


u mad bich ?!


----------



## Trophies

Cena acting heel-ish. The doctor of thuganomics.


----------



## wkc_23

This Smackdown should be lit!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Was that a Cena heel turn? Or at least the seedlings for one? So Styles vs Cena at the Rumble then Cena vs Taker at WM33, would rather have seen Styles vs Taker then Taker vs Cena with Cena as the challenger chasing number 16.

Unless WWE is ballsy enough to have Styles go over Cena. Cena comes out on Smackdown and says he was wrong, the new era is here and he has to step aside, cue Undertaker and the ultimate challenge.


----------



## Therapy

I loved that promo.. He pretty much addressed all the smark comments head on, told them to eat a fat dick and fuck off and they're gonna like it.. Not quite heelish, just old school edgy Cena


----------



## Cipher

Imagine not loving Based Big Match John


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

SuperCena coming off more heelish than he ever has been. :bjpenn

And Ranallo mentioning that The Wyatt Family are collectively the tag champs means Harper truly does have a tag title reign to his credit alongside his IC Title reign.


----------



## SovereignVA

People like John Cena and hate the crowd that's booing the faces and cheering the heels.

How weird.


----------



## Jason Golden

Welp..John Cena is back. 

Excited for this Tag Match tho.


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Called it. Barring a swerve, Cena vs Styles at the RR. John is looking heelish, too. :banderas


And he will beat Cena and defend that title against the dead man at WM33


----------



## Buhalovski

DammitC said:


> Well, at least John Cena challenging AJ Styles at the Royal Rumble for the world title means that Chris Jericho has a better chance of winning the rumble match. However, I think Finn Balor may still return and win.



What about Taker? Even tho Balor/Strowman got bigger chances imo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

/sigh Was hoping for Taker/Styles. Cena/Styles is kind of a buzz kill.


----------



## Mordecay

Cena was good, I kinda like the heelish attitude

And fpalm at those Reigns fans thinking he is his equal, Roman wishes he can manipulate the crowd the way Cena does


----------



## Meeki

I think he was just playing to get a reaction. Definitely no heel turn


----------



## DammitChrist

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> SuperCena coming off more heelish than he ever has been. :bjpenn
> 
> And Ranallo mentioning that The Wyatt Family are collectively the tag champs means Harper truly does have a tag title reign to his credit alongside his IC Title reign.


That's great news! Luke Harper is finally a tag team champion :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Cena saying 'I'm john cena, I do whatever the fuck i want, like it or lump it' is what John should be doing, cause the kids will love it and everyone else will be like, 'pfft, john cena what a douche' or 'pfft john cena what a douche, i like it' 

lol. it's good. 

looking forward to everything tonight for sure. esp this next match.


----------



## Ace

AJ losing at the RR confirmed :mj2


----------



## SpeedStick

#JohnCena


----------



## Therapy

Meeki said:


> I think he was just playing to get a reaction. Definitely no heel turn


Agreed.. He's done this many times before.. Everyone saying "heel turn" has a short term memory...


----------



## Lothario

Ratedr4life said:


> Was that a Cena heel turn? Or at least the seedlings for one? So Styles vs Cena at the Rumble then Cena vs Taker at WM33, would rather have seen Styles vs Taker then Taker vs Cena with Cena as the challenger chasing number 16.
> 
> *Unless WWE is ballsy enough to have Styles go over Cena. Cena comes out on Smackdown and says he was wrong, the new era is here and he has to step aside, cue Undertaker and the ultimate challenge*.


:maury And then you woke up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> AJ losing at the RR confirmed :mj2


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA

Miz picking up right where they left off last week, love it.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Therapy said:


> I loved that promo.. He pretty much addressed all the smark comments head on, told them to eat a fat dick and fuck off and they're gonna like it.. Not quite heelish, just old school edgy Cena


Loved it! If he can just act like he did in the second half of that promo people actually might start liking him for the first time in a decade.

Either way when Cena wants to he can still cut one hell of a promo. 

This should be a great Smackdown.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, backstage brawl with Miz and Dean then? I can dig it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope Miz gets the Goldberg entrance tonight.


----------



## Ace

Cena should have to earn the title match... he's lost too many to just say "I'm John Cena".


----------



## Jason Golden

Man. That girl just keeps getting crapped on lmao.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ace said:


> AJ losing at the RR confirmed :mj2


I believe so because they're rumored to have a rematch at Elimination Chamber, 2/3 falls.


----------



## wwetna1

The only actual true goody goody faces .. the least reaction of all 

Go ahead and eliminate the Alphas first please


----------



## KingCosmos

Ace said:


> AJ losing at the RR confirmed :mj2


I'm still holding out hope....


----------



## SAMCRO

So are they trying to set up some intergender tag match with Dean/Renee vs Miz/Maryse? I don't know where else this is going with them involving Renee.


----------



## Cipher

Cena reaching grumpy old dad vet stage is truly the greatest timeline to live in.

Can't wait to see AJ/Cena at the Rumble! It'll definitely be the best match I've seen live.


----------



## SovereignVA

Wait, did SDLive really outdraw Raw in attendance?

John Cena? SDLive being better?


----------



## Therapy

EC-DUB chants.. Just fucking fuck off Chicago..


----------



## -XERO-

Trophies said:


> Cena acting heel-ish. The doctor of thuganomics.


----------



## TD Stinger

Chad Gable’s ability and strength never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Ace

Cipher said:


> Cena reaching grumpy old dad vet stage is truly the greatest timeline to live in.
> 
> Can't wait to see AJ/Cena at the Rumble! It'll definitely be the best match I've seen live.


 If he turns to beat AJ then faces Taker as a heel :banderas


----------



## Liger!Liger!

A bunch of jobbers and Randy Orton, what a match!


----------



## Kabraxal

I like this "winner's purse" and championship paycheck stuff they've brought back.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Miz is such a fucking bastard.:lol:lol:lol

Miz and Renee should be classic.


----------



## Ace

SovereignVA said:


> Wait, did SDLive really outdraw Raw in attendance?
> 
> John Cena? SDLive being better?


 This week or last week?


----------



## DammitChrist

Tsvetoslava said:


> What about Taker? Even tho Balor/Strowman got bigger chances imo


Undertaker might return and win, but I doubt he'll appear in the rumble match.

As for Braun Strowman, I think it'll take multiple men to eliminate him. It'll protect him as the monster that he is.

I think Jericho is still the 2nd favorite to win it behind Balor IMO


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Well, shit.

Cena/Styles at Royal Rumble, and it's obvious Cena isn't losing a 3rd time. I guess we have our WM33 main event. It's going to be Cena/Taker for the WWE title, with Taker walking out champion. I'm guessing Taker competes in the Elimination Chamber to earn his shot, and Cena/Styles have their final match at the same PPV where Cena will make it 2-2 and the rivalry with Styles ends.


----------



## Godway

Crowd is much hotter for this show than they were for RAW.


----------



## Therapy

This match sorta sucks.. Besides not even knowing why this is taking place, it has no chemistry..


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Freebird rules is one of the best things ever.


----------



## Abisial

Randy's face at Heath's neck breaker :lol


----------



## Ace

Godway said:


> Crowd is much hotter for this show than they were for RAW.


 That happens when you open with Cena returning.


----------



## Headliner

Slater botch.:lmao :sodone


----------



## wkc_23

That botch :HA


----------



## Mordecay

Botch


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Slater fucked up just like Ryder


----------



## AngryConsumer

Slater pulling a Psycho Sid almost. :damn


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> And he will beat Cena and defend that title against the dead man at WM33


Uh, sure. The same way AJ was dropping it to Taker at the Rumble, right? :lol You've been on the money thus far, Nostradamus. If you don't think Cena is getting #16 next month, you're delusional and in denial. That's been the draw outside of Goldberg/Brock since it was revealed they rented out a football stadium.


----------



## Phaedra

PMSL!!


----------



## wwetna1

Did Slater get hurt since he is holding that leg now? Hope not


----------



## SAMCRO

Therapy said:


> This match sorta sucks.. Besides not even knowing why this is taking place, it has no chemistry..


Well it was sorta just threw together at last minute, since Zack got injured.


----------



## JDP2016

Well we know who is winning the main event tonight. Why bother watching? Just wait for the post match confrontation between AJ and Cena.


----------



## KingCosmos

Are people really so sure Taker is going to be for the title at Mania? I really don't see them putting him in a title match


----------



## JC00

Therapy said:


> Besides not even knowing why this is taking place


Ryder got injured and they needed a new #1 contender. Shane and Bryan couldn't figure the replacement so they went with this match. Pretty simple


----------



## SpeedStick

Ace said:


> AJ losing at the RR confirmed :mj2


But its not a bad thing because Cena next run is just a transitional run to have Undertaker retire as WWE Champion at Mania

AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle at Mania..


----------



## Ace

JDP2016 said:


> Well we know who is winning the main event tonight. Why bother watching? Just wait for the post match confrontation between AJ and Cena.


 You never know with these fuckers, they could have Ziggler pin Corbin and have AJ win it back the next week just to shock fans.


----------



## Mra22

That Cena promo was very intense by the way ?


----------



## SovereignVA

Ace said:


> This week or last week?


This week.

They're both in Chicago I believe and JBL was bragging about it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So we've got the B team production crew tonight. Zooming shaking camera motherfuckers on loan from RAW.


----------



## Mra22

Godway said:


> Crowd is much hotter for this show than they were for RAW.


Do you blame them ? Raw is trash


----------



## Godway

Ace said:


> That happens when you open with Cena returning.


That's what happens when you have an over superstar to open with. If only RAW had one.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know i just pray AJ at least gets a big match at WM after he drops the belt, not sure who, Randy maybe? Nakamura? if he drops the belt to Roode that is and comes to the main roster.


----------



## Ace

So AJ will have a one month feud in lead up to WM... yeah, there's a good chance AJ gets a low to mid card match.

Don't be shocked to see him in one of the first 3 matches at WM.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Also, LOL at the former champions being eliminated first and clean


----------



## SureUmm

Therapy said:


> This match sorta sucks.. Besides not even knowing why this is taking place, it has no chemistry..


----------



## Lothario

:lol The sarcastic claps from Bray.


----------



## Kabraxal

Commentary actually covering the botch up with actual good logic I can buy? What is this wizardry?


----------



## SovereignVA

The other tag teams are dumb as hell for not just attacking the Wyatts at any point.


----------



## Prayer Police

If that was a botch by Jordan, then it was a good impromptu recovery from Gable and Jey/Jim.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Goddammit this is hard to watch tonight. It wasn't this bad last week.


----------



## Ace

RKO chants.

Is it really true that SD outdrew Raw in the same arena? :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

The Wyatt Family are so clever. Waiting until they're in the final 2 to enter this match lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Good story with the Wyatts waiting until the end to enter the match.


----------



## Meeki

This crowd is full of idiots


----------



## MOBELS

Ace said:


> So AJ will have a one month feud in lead up to WM... yeah, there's a good chance AJ gets a low to mid card match.
> 
> Don't be shocked to see him in one of the first 3 matches at WM.


It's a fan made poster, calm down.


----------



## SureUmm

American Alpha and The Usos need to have a real match that gets a lot of time. They've done nothing with that rivalry.


----------



## wwe9391

#BadNewsSanta said:


> /sigh Was hoping for Taker/Styles. Cena/Styles is kind of a buzz kill.


Taker is said to be in rehab for his hip. They probably wanted to do that but he wont be healed in time. 

They could do it at WM but not at the expense of Cena vs Taker. Cena vs Taker needs to happen


----------



## SAMCRO

I can only imagine how good Jason Jordan vs Randy in a long back and forth match would be.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Watching Orton in the ring is so damn enjoyable.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

The Cleaner said:


> Goddammit this is hard to watch tonight. It wasn't this bad last week.


The fuck? You're an absolute tool.


----------



## Dolorian

SureUmm said:


> American Alpha and The Usos need to have a real match that gets a lot of time. They've done nothing with that rivalry.


They could start by giving AA some promos and backstage segments because as things stand they are just sending them out there to have matches and it is not really doing much for them.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I'm so happy I'm not the only one who likes Orton anymore, I always believed Randy


----------



## wkc_23

Yeah, cut to commercial when things start to pick up fpalm


----------



## bradatar

God that power slam can't be done more beautifully


----------



## SureUmm

That German suplex by Gable on Harper was the most graceful thing I've seen in a while. A thing of beauty.


----------



## wwe9391

Mordecay said:


> And fpalm at those Reigns fans thinking he is his equal, Roman wishes he can manipulate the crowd the way Cena does


Roman doesn't even have to speak and he already has people eating out of the palm of his hands.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> So AJ will have a one month feud in lead up to WM... yeah, there's a good chance AJ gets a low to mid card match.
> 
> Don't be shocked to see him in one of the first 3 matches at WM.


Such a croc of shit, just to see Cena and old man Taker roll around for 20 minutes with a.. let's face it, extremely predictable outcome. fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> Watching Orton in the ring is so damn enjoyable.


Legit want him in a iron man match with any solid worker on the roster, not that gimmick sh*t they gave us with Cena.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Meeki said:


> This crowd is full of idiots


It's in Chicago, what did you expect?


----------



## Phaedra

Oh yeah, go for an ad when randy gets tagged, great timing. lol.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

Gable has some descomunal strengh for size, those damn suplexes.


----------



## SAMCRO

bradatar said:


> God that power slam can't be done more beautifully


Its hard to say who does a better one, Goldust or Randy?


----------



## Simply Flawless

SAMCRO said:


> I can only imagine how good Jason Jordan vs Randy in a long back and forth match would be.


Like sex with an angel


----------



## bradatar

Y2JHOLLA said:


> The Cleaner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit this is hard to watch tonight. It wasn't this bad last week.
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck? You're an absolute tool.
Click to expand...

Seriously we are a half hour deep and this is gold. Fucking JAWN had a promo I didn't want to kill my self over for the first time ever.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I so hate WWE. Great workers, decent stories and feuds, but the most God-awful fucking morons on the cameras and in the truck and this shit is still unwatchable. Can't fucking stand it.


----------



## wwe9391

The Caped Crusader said:


> Well, shit.
> 
> Cena/Styles at Royal Rumble, and it's obvious Cena isn't losing a 3rd time. I guess we have our WM33 main event. It's going to be Cena/Taker for the WWE title, with Taker walking out champion. I'm guessing Taker competes in the Elimination Chamber to earn his shot, and Cena/Styles have their final match at the same PPV where Cena will make it 2-2 and the rivalry with Styles ends.


Yep Undertaker retires as champion


----------



## Therapy

I just have no fucks to give about this match.. It reeks of desperation booking.. I'm all for who's in the ring but the setup for this match is shit and I just can't invest


----------



## Lothario

Ace said:


> So AJ will have a one month feud in lead up to WM... yeah, there's a good chance AJ gets a low to mid card match.
> 
> Don't be shocked to see him in one of the first 3 matches at WM.


No it doesn't. Stop the doom and gloom. Shit is repulsive by now. You guys have spent *months* fantasy booking Taker taking the title from him at the Rumble and it looks like you may have been incorrect. How about being patient and waiting to see where they go? Everyone assumes Cena is fighting Taker but it makes more sense for Taker to put over Styles at WM unless John will be going heel. Styles/Taker would also be the superior match. You have no clue what they're doing with AJ. Stop assuming the worst.


----------



## MOBELS

AJ v Orton at Mania with Orton still apart of the Wyatts would be nice. AJ to turn face after losing the title and Bray and Harper v American Alpha for the Tag titles at Mania is the best option they have IMO.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not a fan of these four corner matches, it only gets good when it comes down to the last two teams.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Legit want him in a iron man match with any solid worker on the roster, not that gimmick sh*t they gave us with Cena.


:banderas


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Y2JHOLLA said:


> The fuck? You're an absolute tool.


Tell that to the pile of puke ready to erupt from deep down my digestive tract. That's the fuck.


----------



## SureUmm

SAMCRO said:


> Its hard to say who does a better one, Goldust or Randy?


or Samoa Joe?


----------



## bradatar

Simply Flawless said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how good Jason Jordan vs Randy in a long back and forth match would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Like sex with an angel
Click to expand...

Damn touché. Maybe because of Golddust being turned into a geek I forgot. Still will say he put on a good match last night. Randy's is just a thing of beauty though...


----------



## The Caped Crusader

KingCosmos said:


> Are people really so sure Taker is going to be for the title at Mania? I really don't see them putting him in a title match


Well, think of it this way.

Cena has lost to Styles twice. He isn't losing a 3rd time. That's just not happening. So if he's champion, there is literally only one option for him. He can't face Styles for a 4th or 5th time at WM33, and there are no other opponents on Smackdown for him to have a big match with.

Also remember that Cena/Taker was supposed to happen at WM32, so it becomes obvious that this is indeed the plan. Cena/Taker is happening, with Cena walking in champion. The reason they put the belt on Cena first is because they can do the story of him winning the 16th title, and then the WM33 story with Taker challenging will be something else.

If Taker was walking in champion, it'd make it impossible to have Cena chase and make a story about his 16th title, because he's not going to beat Taker at WM. Taker has lost once so he's not losing again.

This is WWE's way of getting the 16th Cena win done, then moving into a Cena/Taker fued, where Cena can lose and it's not a big deal. This is also why I wanted Taker/Styles at Royal Rumble, because there's no way they'd have Cena challenge Taker for his 16th title at WM which would automatically rule out a Cena/Taker title match because Taker would not beat Styles in that scenario.

In an ideal world, Cena would have announced he's entering the Royal Rumble tonight. That way Styles/Taker could happen with Styles keeping the belt at Royal Rumble, and we'd get a non-title Cena/Taker at WM33.

The only way they can now swerve us now is if they do some real fuckery at the Royal Rumble. As in, Cena/Styles doesn't end clean, or doesn't end up at all because Taker interferes and costs Cena the match or fucks things up. But considering where Royal Rumble is being held, and that this match is for Cena's record tying win, that's very unlikely.

So yeah, it's basically Cena/Taker with Styles dropping the title at Royal Rumble.


----------



## DammitChrist

Woah, that was a nasty whiplash!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Chad Fucking Gable!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'm so happy I'm not the only one who likes Orton anymore, I always believed Randy


He's a throwback to guys like Harley Race, Pat Patterson, Ray Stevens and Nick Bockwinkel. 
There's not too much highlight reels stuff in his matches, just smooth, near flawless ringwork and psychology.
What makes it so unique is that everyone else is trying to go for a big pop with almost every move. Randy's the last of his kind.


----------



## Mordecay

wwe9391 said:


> Roman doesn't even have to speak and he already has people eating out of the palm of his hands.


Do you even know what is "people eating out of the palm of his hands"? That means people do whatever you want them to do, Roman wants to be cheered and he gets booed out of the building, so that would be opposite of "people eating out of the palm of his hands"


----------



## Kabraxal

I think I hate this 10 chant worse than What... fuck off crowd.


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Uh, sure. The same way AJ was dropping it to Taker at the Rumble, right? :lol You've been on the money thus far, Nostradamus. If you don't think Cena is getting #16 next month, you're delusional and in denial. That's been the draw outside of Goldberg/Brock since it was revealed they rented out a football stadium.



I think you mis understood what I was saying :lol

They are not having Cena vs Styles 4 at WM. Cena is winning his 16th title at the rumble and defending it against Taker at WM. Cena will win his 17th title at WM34. Thats the bigger title win then tying Flair. Im agreeing with you that he is winning the title at the rumble.


----------



## TD Stinger

I love Tye Dillinger but damn it that 10 chant has become an infection. And I don't think there is anyone else in WWE who executes their moves better than Orton.


----------



## RabidBenoit

This "10!" Shit is actually ruining matches, you have no idea what number they're on. Can't they just shut the fuck up for 5 seconds? Why do these obnoxious fucks have to always be yelling something?


----------



## Meeki

Heel Orton still cares for the fams


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Luke Harper's crazy eyes :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Ranallo knows what a Michinoku Driver is!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Alpha are over :mark:


----------



## Godway

Why is Randy so over tonight?


----------



## Phaedra

Orton has a new lease of life. He's sooooo good when he's being sooooo bad lol, i love when he plays up his slick snakelike style and acts possessed and evil. he's just brilliant.


----------



## Therapy

Kabraxal said:


> I think I hate this 10 chant worse than


The new trend of spamming suicide dives?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> :banderas


I got one better for you (knowing me you should see this coming)

Randy Orton vs....................


----------



## ElTerrible

This feud needs to go all the way to WrestleMania for the tag belts.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I'm waiting for the Wyatts to do something particularly dastardly. They get too many face pops for the heel characters they try to portray.


----------



## Kabraxal

Therapy said:


> The new trend of spamming suicide dives?


Hate that too. Or the Superkick parties all over.


----------



## DoubtGin

The crowd (not talking about this particular Chicago crowd) does not really care about American Alpha. And they don't have a reason to, they are quite the vanilla characters.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This match is awesome


----------



## Mra22

I'm sorry but AA are bland


----------



## Phaedra

lol, did randy just sandbag him?


----------



## Meeki

Alpha are great


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Is this Smackdown going to consist of just 3 matches? or is this going to be the longest match?


----------



## reamstyles

Godway said:


> Why is Randy so over tonight?


Cant believe Orton is over in Chicago as a heel


----------



## DammitChrist

Randy Orton is so over :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace

13,500 is the crowd attendance according to Mauro.


----------



## Headliner

Ohhhh shitttt. YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bradatar

God I love Orton


----------



## SovereignVA

WOW! Did not expect AA to win


----------



## Prayer Police

whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

Haha, I just seeing that Matt (or Nick) face-sign.


----------



## wwe9391

We got new champions!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

HOLY SHIT!!?? WHHAAAT!???


----------



## DoubtGin

the fuck


----------



## Mra22

Wow....


----------



## ElTerrible

Not good LOL. Wyatts over as hell.


----------



## wkc_23

American Alpha is the new champs :mark:


----------



## Therapy

HOLY [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]# WOW.. I didn't expect [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]# :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Wow. Def did not see that coming.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

BRAY'S FIRST TITLE REIGN WAS TRANSITIONAL?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

WRESTLING FORUM SERVRS GOING DOWN IN 5... 4...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## Meeki

Holy shit swerve


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Terrible...... just terrible!


----------



## TD_DDT

Fuck didn't see that coming


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wow, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Wow. :nowords


----------



## reamstyles

Well good booking..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

AMERICAN ALPHA ACTUALLY WON THE TAG TITLES!!! :mark: :WOO roud


----------



## Godway

That ended up getting way more over than I thought it would be. Crowd's into the Alphas once they start building momentum in the ring. 

Fucking buried the Wyatts....again...though. But they're used to that.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, that was surprising


----------



## Mox Girl

Holy shit! Well done AA!!

Bray's face lol, I think trouble is brewing for the Wyatts...


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah that final spot means Wyatts are breaking up with Orton.


----------



## Irrelevant

Whoa wasn't expecting that! Congrats American Alpha.


----------



## wwetna1

The fuck? The least over team wins and they pin the one true star in the dynamic in orton?


----------



## Ace

Holy shit :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

WOW!

Had a feeling Harper would become a liability at some point, not this soon though.


----------



## AngryConsumer

That's one way to generate a reaction for AA... finally! 

Totally unexpected title change. :mark:


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> I think you mis understood what I was saying :lol
> 
> They are not having Cena vs Styles 4 at WM. Cena is winning his 16th title at the rumble and defending it against Taker at WM. *Cena will win his 17th title at WM34. Thats the bigger title win then tying Fla*ir. Im agreeing with you that he is winning the title at the rumble.


If the the case, then my apologies. I agree with the bold and have been saying that from the get go. It's still entirely possible they swerve us but it's definitely looking like Cena is walking in to WM as champ.


----------



## Trophies

Oh man. New tag Champs.


----------



## Kabraxal

Wanted more story build for AA and to see their Ready Willing and Gable schtick.... but I liked the match and the story between Harper and RKO was okay, if a bit rushed.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Welp...Becky's losing:frown2:


----------



## ElTerrible

Of course WWE can´t do shit right. They´ll break them up in a month. They better keep this tag feud going and the Wyatts together.


----------



## Mra22

Very lame AA are boring....


----------



## TheFackingCrow

Why did Orton punched Harper? That shit looked weird.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow Chad Gable pinned Randy Orton, kinda hard to believe. Happy AA finally got the straps.


----------



## Ace

They needed a title change, so this makes sense I guess.


----------



## Therapy

wwetna1 said:


> The fuck? The least over team wins and they pin the one true star in the dynamic in orton?


The fuck SD you been watching? AA have been gaining momentum for a bit now..


----------



## DoubtGin

This definitely was surprising to say the least.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, shocking outcome for me. Figured they were going to hold those belts for a few months. Big win for Alpha, pinning Randy Orton in Chicago for their first ever title win. 

Only sad thing is that the Orton/Wyatt splitt is probably happening sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Holy Shit!!!:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:

I didn't see that shit coming at all. 

AA were coming along as jobbers basically and now they beat the Wyatts.

And here comes the Wyatt split.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Jason Jordan got to win the tag titles in his hometown.


----------



## wwetna1

Dolorian said:


> Yeah that final spot means Wyatts are breaking up with Orton.


Or you kick Harper out and let him team back up with Rowan or form a new team with Kane


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And dissension has been teased!!


----------



## SureUmm

Orton really put on a show in that match. He's on one of his hot streaks for sure.


----------



## Jason Golden

OMG! I did NOT expect AA to win. I'm hella happy right now! YAY!


----------



## JC00

So can The Revival debut next week and the best tag feud of 2016 become the best tag feud of '17?


----------



## 307858

Amazing. Obviously, this is so Randy kicks out Harper since he is the weakest link. Bray and Wyatt aren't breaking up soon.


----------



## TD_DDT

Shock changes are good. This only blows if it ruins the momentum Wyatt's had, since a breakup is wayyyyyyy premature.


----------



## Ace

ElTerrible said:


> Of course WWE can´t do shit right. They´ll break them up in a month. They better keep this tag feud going and the Wyatts together.


 Looks like AJ-Orton might happen at Mania.


----------



## Headliner

That was legit shocking but I'm so happy for American Alpha. Hopefully this wasn't a swerve just to swerve that results in Orton/Wyatt getting the titles back really soon.

Are they doing Orton vs Wyatt at the Rumble instead of Mania now?


----------



## Meeki

Now give AA more segments and let them cut promos. Give them more time in matches to tell a story and build up momentum then they will regularly get reactions like that


----------



## mightymike1986

First off, HELL YES! Wish AA had a bit more of a build, but damn this is sweet. Such an electric tag team!


----------



## Lothario

I can't remember who but someone stated in another thread that at least one title would change hands. Guess that was the one. I wonder where they go with Wyatt and Orton now. Don't see it being a big WM match but it does open up Randy for AJ if AJ doesn't get Taker. Huge win for AA either way.


----------



## Mra22

Such a lame title change, now WWE will ruin a good thing and split the Wyatt's for the millionth time


----------



## HiddenViolence

Terrible booking, title wins for a babyface team like AA needs to be built up more.


----------



## SAMCRO

Its shocking that they already lost the belts and on an episode of SD no less. Really thought they was gonna run with them as champs until Mania or at least Elimination Chamber.


----------



## wkc_23

Based Orton putting over new talent


----------



## Flair Flop

Way too soon to give them the titles with the Wyatts as over as they are. They've got a 12 time world champ more interesting than he's been in a long time and he just ate a pin to a rookie tag team that they have all the time in the world to give titles to in the future


----------



## Leather Rebel

Jason Jordan breaking the curse winnind AND the titles on his hometown.


----------



## Godway

Well, now we know Becky and Ziggler/Corbin lose, but we knew that anyways.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

AA ARE FUCKING AMAZING

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Demolition119

The fuck? when are these fuckers going to learn just handing people titles without building them up is not going to work. Alpha was doing fuck all and now they are tag team champs.


----------



## MOBELS

I foresee Bray and Orton turning on Harper soon. Then once Harper is completely out of the picture Orton will turn on Bray and he'll finally get Bray 1 v 1 with no shenanigans.


----------



## Hawkke

Really, can they just stop with the breaking up the Wyatt family bit? What in the shit is so wrong with _stable_ stables in the WWE these days? I mean I guess I could just say what comes to mind first, they're incapable of writing for them anymore, which is no doubt true, but can't be the answer every time. Someone, somewhere in the back has to have some sort of thought process, no matter how idiotic, that leads them to believe stables aren't good for the shows these days. I just can't begin to guess what it is.


----------



## reamstyles

Who will Wyatts have a program to as tag champs?


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> If the the case, then my apologies. I agree with the bold and have been saying that from the get go. It's still entirely possible they swerve us but it's definitely looking like Cena is walking in to WM as champ.


No worries. It just makes sense it be Taker he faces at WM


----------



## DGenerationMC

Headliner said:


> Are they doing Orton vs Wyatt at the Rumble instead of Mania now?


Maybe, if it leads to Wyatt vs Harper at WM. Sounds like a fitting plan.


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> Wow, shocking outcome for me. Figured they were going to hold those belts for a few months. Big win for Alpha, pinning Randy Orton in Chicago for their first ever title win.
> 
> Only sad thing is that the Orton/Wyatt splitt is probably happening sooner rather than later.


Yeah the title change was actually awesome and a huge rub for AA. If they hold off on the Wyatts split and carry the feud into Mania, it´s brilliant. If they split up the Wyatts it´s idiotic. The Wyatts were gettting SUPERSTAR reactions. Hopefully they won´t ruin it already.


----------



## bradatar

So this means Alexa and AJ retain...can live with that. Thought the swerve was gonna be Corbin going over but nope we just got it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Baffling booking. AA should have won the titles on a PPV, not through some match that only existed because Zack Ryder got injured.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jason Jordan really has that Angle intensity when he takes the straps down and starts going nuts with belly to belly's.


----------



## Meeki

I swear far too many of you in here take wrestling far too seriously ffs


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TheatricalEssence said:


> Terrible booking, title wins for a babyface team like AA needs to be built up more.


Well, ya just don't know what they had to rewire with Zack getting hurt when he and Mojo were supposed to be the #1 contenders.


----------



## the_hound

hot potato tag belts coming up at the rumble


----------



## wwetna1

Therapy said:


> The fuck SD you been watching? AA have been gaining momentum for a bit now..


The same SD where Slater and Rhyno are more over. The same one the Usos got 50/50 Cena like chants vs them after injuring the Alphas. The same one where people cheered when Bray and Orton ragdolled them boys for the belts. The same one where the Hype Bros were more over. 

Alpha has had build, they have had the video package, the have had the booking where they go over teams in squashes, they even got the same Talking Smack time, but they are far and away the least over of the main tag teams used


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> Looks like AJ-Orton might happen at Mania.


:banderas :banderas :banderas

If Styles isn't in the title picture, then this is the next best-case scenario.


----------



## Lothario

heel_turn said:


> Amazing. Obviously, this is so Randy kicks out Harper since he is the weakest link. Bray and Wyatt aren't breaking up soon.


That makes sense. Orton's goal (if he's pretending to be with Bray) would be to isolate him so when he attacks, Wyatt has no one to aid him. That's definitely a way to begin straining Harper and Bray's friendship.


----------



## SAMCRO

Classic Intercourse said:


> Baffling booking. AA should have won the titles on a PPV, not through some match that only existed because Zack Ryder got injured.


I'm fine with it, Angle only won the world title on SD because Batista got injured and they had a battle royal to determine the new champion.


----------



## SureUmm

Demolition119 said:


> The fuck? when are these fuckers going to learn just handing people titles without building them up is not going to work. Alpha was doing fuck all and now they are tag team champs.


At least AA is over so they might make it work, but all they've done since the brand split is work 10 man tags that don't mean anything.


----------



## Jason Golden

I hope WWE really start building up AA with this. Don't have them randomly appear on TV sporadicly like they did with Heath/Rhyno.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I love that Daniel Bryan said "Triple Fett" and they keep replaying it over and over :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Ziggler getting boos


----------



## Mra22

Dolph please just shut up


----------



## Lothario

Where they booing Renee or Dolph? :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

There is nothing wrong with AA winning the belts. That was actually a moment. They just need to keep the Wyatts together through the first tension. They are on fire and getting monster reactions.


----------



## DoubtGin

hey look Ziggler is doing the same promo again


----------



## SAMCRO

Ugh how many times has Ziggler cut this promo?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Renee got the red lipstick tonight MY HEART


----------



## Dolorian

Ziggler is obnoxious, showing emotion and personality in a promo does not equals screaming and hamming it up.


----------



## Mra22

MillionDollarProns said:


> Renee got the red lipstick tonight MY HEART


Renee isn't even good looking


----------



## Lothario

James Ellis.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

GET THAT IDIOT OUTTA MY SCREEN


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella sexy ass :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Carmella showing up to make this segment good :mark:


----------



## The Caped Crusader

AngryConsumer said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> If Styles isn't in the title picture, then this is the next best-case scenario.


Yeah, but they could've done Styles/Orton for the WWE title and done Cena/Taker as a non-title match. It wouldn't hurt Cena/Taker at all since that's a huge match regardless of what's on the line, but Styles/Orton would feel like a much bigger deal.


----------



## DoubtGin

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh how many times has Ziggler cut this promo?


I think it's the only one he knows.


----------



## Hawkke

ha ha Dolph made a slut joke at Renee ha ha

:takerlel


----------



## SovereignVA

I'm gonna ask this question for the first time in my whole life.

Where is NIKKI BELLA and NATALYA


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella! :banderas


----------



## Meeki

Carmella figure is immense


----------



## Mango13

Please for the love of god get Carmella away from this retard asap


----------



## Mra22

Can Ellsworth please go away ????


----------



## wkc_23

Ellsworth AKA Mr. Steal your girl. Sry Cass.


----------



## Mordecay

Dat pop for Bliss :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Pongo

ziggler has zero chance, i'm not even getting my hopes up

but go and steal the show mate :hogan


----------



## Therapy

Carmella can't even save the ratings vacuum that is Ellsworth.... Just fuck off with that guy...


----------



## Lothario

They've _really_ saddled Baemella with Ellsworth.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL JBL finds James Ellsworth to be "an abomination of nature." :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life

Lothario said:


> :maury And then you woke up.


I know :mj2


----------



## Ace

Uniquely attractive? I find him an abomination - JBL

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Ellsworth has brought the best out of JBL.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Damn! That pop for Alexa Bliss! :mark:


----------



## bradatar

Nothing pisses me off more then when the champ comes out first. The fuck?


----------



## SureUmm

Turns out a hot crowd stays hot when one of the owners doesn't spend 10 minutes trolling them to start the show.


----------



## ElTerrible

Fans popping for the Carmella appearance.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Alexa BLISS getting the proper reaction from the crowd, everybody ON THEIR FEET.


----------



## Dolorian

Mra22 said:


> Can Ellsworth please go away ????


I said I was joining you guys tonight and I bought a jobber-free ticket...I want my refund!


----------



## Irrelevant

I'm glad that Alexa's not wearing pigtails. She looks much better with her hair down.


----------



## 307858

Will Mickie debut tonight after Alexa cheats?


----------



## Meeki

Alexa v Carmella bra and panties match pls.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Mellaworth


----------



## SureUmm

Dolph's promos are good delivery slaughtered by the worst material. His whole deal is "I MIGHT GET LUCKY" It makes him sound like an idiot and really hard to get behind him. The dude has a lot left in the tank but something has to change.


----------



## Hawkke

Irrelevant said:


> I'm glad that Alexa's not wearing pigtails. She looks much better with her hair down.


The suicide squad fad is over, time to wait for the next one they can get people latched on.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, big reaction for Bliss. I get the feeling this might be one of those cheer the heel, boo the babyface kind of matches. Then again, it’s been that kind of night anyways.


----------



## ElTerrible

heel_turn said:


> Will Mickie debut tonight after Alexa cheats?


Depends who is supposed to save Ellssorth from the Staten Island Snitch, will either be Becky or Mickie. My money is on Mickie.


----------



## SAMCRO

DoubtGin said:


> I think it's the only one he knows.


"EVERY NIGHT I GO OUT THERE AND STEAL THE DAMN SHOW!! I GO OUT THERE AND GIVE IT 110% EVERY DAMN NIGHT! AND I COME SO CLOSE SO MANY TIMES AND IT JUST SLIPS THROUGH MY FINGERS!! BUT I'M NOT GONNA GIVE UP LIKE SOME SAY I SHOULD!! I'M GONNA GO OUT THERE AND WHAT I DO BEST AND THATS BE THE ABSOLUTE IN THAT RING!"

He seriously just regurgitates those lines over and over again in every fucking promo.


----------



## Irrelevant

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Mellaworth


Carmellsworth sound better imo.


----------



## Therapy

heel_turn said:


> Will Mickie debut tonight after Alexa cheats?


I really miss seeing her ass and thickness in HD


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope Becky Lynch gets a good pop


----------



## Phaedra

lol I hope to god Mella uses ellsworth to win the womens championship lol she's attracted to his interference talents lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bliss got a good pop.


----------



## the_hound

by god does bliss look gorgeous


----------



## Leather Rebel

I don't even like blondies, but Alexa for god's sake. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23

Becky and Alexis's thighs gives me life.


----------



## wwe9391

DGenerationMC said:


> Maybe, if it leads to Wyatt vs Harper at WM. Sounds like a fitting plan.


Then that leaves Orton free for AJ :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

“The Sal-Antonia Alamadome.” JBL everbody.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This is what and how a legit women's feud should be. 

Kudos, Becky and Alexa. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I'm fucking liking Bex more and more every week. Now show me something, babe.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Ellsworth may not have a chin, but he has other things Carmella might like.


----------



## bradatar

SAMCRO said:


> DoubtGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the only one he knows.
> 
> 
> 
> "EVERY NIGHT I GO OUT THERE AND STEAL THE DAMN SHOW!! I GO OUT THERE AND GIVE IT 110% EVERY DAMN NIGHT! AND I COME SO CLOSE SO MANY TIMES AND IT JUST SLIPS THROUGH MY FINGERS!! BUT I'M NOT GONNA GIVE UP LIKE SOME SAY I SHOULD!! I'M GONNA GO OUT THERE AND WHAT I DO BEST AND THATS BE THE ABSOLUTE IN THAT RING!"
> 
> He seriously just regurgitates those lines over and over again in every fucking promo.
Click to expand...

So does Becky Lynch...


----------



## Hawkke

You know, I really love Becky's theme isn't audio vomit like so many other these days. (Y)


----------



## Dolorian

That's not Becky that's La Luchadora wearing a Becky mask.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Becky's attire tonight looks like she wants to f*ck something kada


----------



## Meeki

To be fair to Adolph I wouldn't give a fuck either after being booked the way he has


----------



## -XERO-

The Caped Crusader said:


> Well, think of it this way.
> 
> Cena has lost to Styles twice. He isn't losing a 3rd time. That's just not happening. So if he's champion, there is literally only one option for him. He can't face Styles for a 4th or 5th time at WM33, and there are no other opponents on Smackdown for him to have a big match with.
> 
> Also remember that Cena/Taker was supposed to happen at WM32, so it becomes obvious that this is indeed the plan. Cena/Taker is happening, with Cena walking in champion. The reason they put the belt on Cena first is because they can do the story of him winning the 16th title, and then the WM33 story with Taker challenging will be something else.
> 
> If Taker was walking in champion, it'd make it impossible to have Cena chase and make a story about his 16th title, because he's not going to beat Taker at WM. Taker has lost once so he's not losing again.
> 
> This is WWE's way of getting the 16th Cena win done, then moving into a Cena/Taker fued, where Cena can lose and it's not a big deal. This is also why I wanted Taker/Styles at Royal Rumble, because there's no way they'd have Cena challenge Taker for his 16th title at WM which would automatically rule out a Cena/Taker title match because Taker would not beat Styles in that scenario.
> 
> In an ideal world, Cena would have announced he's entering the Royal Rumble tonight. That way Styles/Taker could happen with Styles keeping the belt at Royal Rumble, and we'd get a non-title Cena/Taker at WM33.
> 
> The only way they can now swerve us now is if they do some real fuckery at the Royal Rumble. As in, Cena/Styles doesn't end clean, or doesn't end up at all because Taker interferes and costs Cena the match or fucks things up. But considering where Royal Rumble is being held, and that this match is for Cena's record tying win, that's very unlikely.
> 
> So yeah, it's basically Cena/Taker with Styles dropping the title at Royal Rumble.


*Yep.*


----------



## Ace

Both getting a mixed reaction.

The heel/face dynamic is truly dead, the crowd chooses who to support.


----------



## bradatar

God damn Alexa is so beautiful.


----------



## Lothario

I've been watching this for over a decade and just realized they don't do the women's weight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Where exactly is Carmella/Ellsworth going? Whats her game here exactly? I don't see what she gets out of leading him on.


----------



## ElTerrible

Becky first babyface that gotten the respect from the crowd tonight. That´s a star right there. Even though they showed Alex respect, too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Easier to do with a 2 hour show, but they’ve paced this show damn near perfectly keeping the crowd hot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Hey, look -- wrestling moves!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Did JBL just admit that Smackdown outdrew Raw?

That's kind of shocking, actually. Not the fact that it happened, but that they _admitted_ it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

If I was the ref between Bliss/Becky, I'd break script as much as possible to get in between and separate the two. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

Lothario said:


> I've been watching this for over a decade and just realized they don't do the women's weight.


NEVER ASK A WOMAN HOW MUCH SHE WEIGHS, GOSH.

They should main event though.


----------



## ElTerrible

SAMCRO said:


> Where exactly is Carmella/Ellsworth going? Whats her game here exactly? I don't see what she gets out of leading him on.


The title. Ellsworth is the interference master, just ask Ambrose. :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Where exactly is Carmella/Ellsworth going? Whats her game here exactly? I don't see what she gets out of leading him on.


He'll take beatings for her, since Mella usually gets her a** kicked. This will eventually lead to a womens title (I hope)


----------



## Irrelevant

SAMCRO said:


> Where exactly is Carmella/Ellsworth going? Whats her game here exactly? I don't see what she gets out of leading him on.


She's probably just gonna make him her bitch. Maybe help her get the title or something idk.


----------



## -XERO-

*Look at allllllll them thiiiiiiiighs in the ring!*


----------



## Pongo

they are getting way too sloppy, keep it simple ffs


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

This is a good little match they got going here.


----------



## Ace

That pin spot wasn't good, it looked sloppy..


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Like Becky's new gear


----------



## Therapy

Ugh is JBL forshadowing fuckery?


----------



## ElTerrible

See these counters are not perfect, but it is intense. ECW was never flawless, but it was real.


----------



## Irrelevant

Ngl That stomp move that Bliss does is terrible.


----------



## Godway

Becky trying way too hard to mat wrestle with someone as green as Bliss. Not the way to go here.

Those pin spots are always fucking stupid to begin with. They're like a holdover of all older WWE women's matches to try and show off their asses.


----------



## Lothario

Botch. Botches for everyone.


----------



## AngryConsumer

That lower back piercing of Bliss' drives me fucking wild. :banderas


----------



## Prayer Police

Bliss fucked up


----------



## Cipher

God, this match blows.


----------



## Strategize

Poor Becky having to work with this.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I believe that once Alexa turns face, she'll be the most over babyface on the SmackDown brand.


----------



## Therapy

The wrestling in this match is hot garbage.. WTF?


----------



## Dolorian

This match has not been very good.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Can we stop with the push into the ring post spot!!


----------



## Irrelevant

This match is no bueno.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Hysteria said:


> I believe that once Alexa turns face, she'll be the most over babyface on the SmackDown brand.


No. She's a born heel.


----------



## Meeki

My eyes are BLISSstering watching this garbage


----------



## Pongo

it's getting worse and worse


----------



## Jason Golden

Pulling for Becky tonight.


----------



## Flair Flop

Ref stopped the count. At least Becky didn't have to look like an idiot twice.


----------



## Hawkke

I looked a way a minute, shouldn't that ref have hit 10.. like 10 times by then?


----------



## Ace

This match is really bad, that's coming from someone who likes both of them too.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Strategize said:


> Poor Becky having to work with this.


Finally something we agree on.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Outside of the ring Bliss is ready to be a champion, in the ring not so much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The referee was at 8 and these fucking idiots went to commercial :kobelol. That SUPERIOR SMACKDOWN BOOKING is in full effect :mj4*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

AngryConsumer said:


> If I was the ref between Bliss/Becky, I'd break script as much as possible to get in between and separate the two. :lol


Reminds me of that one referee, Jack Doan, always refereeing the women matches and having them roll all over him. Lucky motherfucker.


----------



## Godway

Yeah, not a good match at all. Maybe they'll save it in the next 5 minutes. They never looked so out of sync together.


----------



## ElTerrible

I don´t know why people complain, when matches are a bit sloppy. This is a fight. The opponent is not supposed to agree with all your ideas, especially pin attempts. One problem of guys like Crews or Neville is that people don´t buy their spots. Now you got a fight, you not happy either. Make up your mind.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Outside of the ring Bliss is ready to be a champion, in the ring not so much.


Nailed it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Y2JHOLLA said:


> No. She's a born heel.


We'll see








I think she's destined to be a underdog babyface.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ace said:


> This match is really bad, that's coming from someone who likes both of them too.


But they're still both better than Ratchet Banks.


----------



## Lothario

I'm sure the botched apron baseball slide kick by Becky was Alexa's fault, too. :maury


----------



## Therapy

European uppercuts? WTF are you talking about? That was a palm to the forehead at best..


----------



## wkc_23

That looked nasty


----------



## Ace

Isn't that Pentagon jrs move?


----------



## Godway

Holy FUCK did Becky make a good second effort to salvage this here.


----------



## Lothario

Alexa is winded. Looks like her cardio really needs work if she's going to be champion.


----------



## TD Stinger

She just go fucking Pentagon’ed bitch, lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn, somewhere Pentagon Dark is smiling after that move.


----------



## SovereignVA

Becky Lynch looked like she ripped off her arm.

I don't know if they're doing this intentionally, but Bliss brings a mean side out of Becky. I like it.


----------



## Cipher




----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ouch! In LU that would have been a broken arm!!! Damn these WWE chicks are tough.


----------



## Irrelevant

WTF?!?!


----------



## ElTerrible

Oh shit. WTF that was a nasty move by Becky.


----------



## Therapy

:lol 30 MINUTES OF SHIT WRESTLING FOR RETARDED FUCKERY


----------



## Prayer Police

The real Luchadora come back for revenge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Please be Eva


----------



## Pongo

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Outside of the ring Bliss is ready to be a champion, in the ring not so much.


i'm not all that impressed by becky's perfomance either


----------



## wkc_23

Swerve incoming


----------



## MillionDollarProns

HAHAHAH, La Luchadora :mark:


----------



## the_hound

MICKIE YASSSSSSS


----------



## Hawkke

Fuckery at it's finest!


----------



## TD Stinger

So, I’m going to assume Eva or Mickie under that mask.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Why do they call the Schoolboy Rollup "Schoolgirl" in women's matches?


----------



## Lothario




----------



## Therapy

Brown hair!!! MICKIE PLEASE!!


----------



## Ace

This match is horrible.

Is that Mickie James?


----------



## SureUmm

That Nigel armbreaker move looked like it could've broken Alexa's elbow for real.


----------



## Demolition119

what is selling? that move by becky was straight up vicious then no sell


----------



## the_hound

WTF THAT ARM


----------



## MillionDollarProns

DDT, the most powerful move in wrestling history :mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Oh my.. that was a one hell of a funky arm angle there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That's gotta be Mickie.


----------



## Therapy

Nope. That's a black girl under the mask.. Not Mickie


----------



## SovereignVA

Wtf happened just now with Bliss's arm?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Aww, the heel won by fuckery. :lol


----------



## Irrelevant

Man that was awful.


----------



## Strategize

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Lothario

Terrible finish. I loved Becky's performance in the second half of the match. She'd be a tremendous heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BLISS IS DOUBLE JOINTED!!!!!! AWESOME FUCK FINISH :yay*


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn her elbow looked really disclocated.


----------



## Headliner

They tried. That was sloppy.


----------



## Abisial

Alexa must be hella double jointed.


----------



## SureUmm

What in the world, can she pop her arm out of socket or something? That seemed like a work.


----------



## Dolorian

That match felt endless.


----------



## Hawkke

They're going to play the shit out of that fucked up arm every time Alexa is on TV for the next month and a half aren't they?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Double-jointed Bliss!? Gotdamn!


----------



## sbuch

is bliss double jointed or something??


----------



## Therapy

:lol At the fat joke towards Nia


----------



## Pongo

SovereignVA said:


> Wtf happened just now with Bliss's arm?


some people have very flexible joints


----------



## DammitChrist

That dislocated arm looked horrifying!


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, she couldn't uncover the turnbuckle so she used the ring post.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Jesus her arm 

Like I know it's a trick double-jointed people can do, but damn what an effective spot


----------



## Godway

She didn't actually take the turnbuckle padding off....so what was the point of that? Bad match and bad run-in for the finish. 

That was a bad match. Becky exploding after commercial break was good, that arm-breaker spot was SICK and turned the crowd. Alexa selling the arm was funny, too.

Got a lot of work to do, Alexa.


----------



## KingCosmos

lol JBL not knowing what the fuck happened either


----------



## SovereignVA

Bliss: Judging by the size of her, that looks like Sasha Banks
Interviewer: She's a little bigger than Sasha Banks
Bliss: Good point, then maybe Nia Jax

Holy fucking shit :lmao :lmao

I haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I liked how JBL kinda called her out for looking like her arm was hanging off the limb and then it's perfectly fine despite the work on it.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Yeah, that probably is Nia, Alexa. :booklel

Still love ya though.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SDL announce crew dogging Nia. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## the_hound

Lothario said:


> Alexa is winded. Looks like her cardio really needs work if she's going to be champion.


she just got kneed in the stomach of course she's going to be winded ffs


----------



## Mordecay

That match was sloppy af

And Alexa being flexible as all hell :banderaskada:rusev


----------



## Flair Flop

They really should have improvised a new ending with the turnbuckle padding not off.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Prayer Police said:


> haha, she couldn't uncover the turnbuckle so she used the ring post.


So it's definitely Eva then?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Maryse VS Renee Young :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Bliss's arm looked like a boomerang, wtf


----------



## Irrelevant

I thought the girl was Mickie at first but then I saw her face and now I'm thinking it was Naomi. Although that would be extremely stupid and pointless.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Well, so much for this shit not turning into an angle.


----------



## 307858

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ALEXA. 

Alexa: "It's probably Sasha Banks"
chick:"It looks bigger than Sasha Banks"
Alexa: "You're right. Probably Nia Jax. "


----------



## Meeki

Volume is too low for this segment


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That's the Dean we know :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Ambrose !!! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Dean Ambrose is awesome :lol


----------



## Headliner

:lmao I love Ambrose in situations like this. He's hilarious when he's posing as something else.

"All Clear"


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ambrose/Miz... right MF now... is the feud we all need! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

So i'm assuming Bliss is double jointed in that arm? Must be since she just brushed it off and acted like she was fine after the pin.


----------



## Phaedra

I LIKE!! lol.


----------



## Therapy

Ahhh.. The finer touches of a true heel.. Telling security to fuck off then begging for them later.. Miz has this heel shit down


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok but sloppy match. I’m a fan of both women but being unbiased Alexa looked off in that match.


----------



## Leather Rebel

WWE has to hire people at the "Worst segurity ever" company. :lmao


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

Renee Young looks like a corpse.


----------



## ElTerrible

Hiolyshit Maryse and she just bought a gun. Renee better watch out.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, that's gonna be a long main event.


----------



## Ace

Dean is actually funny when he is subtle.


----------



## nyelator

Godway said:


> She didn't actually take the turnbuckle padding off....so what was the point of that? Bad match and bad run-in for the finish.
> 
> That was a bad match. Becky exploding after commercial break was good, that arm-breaker spot was SICK and turned the crowd. Alexa selling the arm was funny, too.
> 
> Got a lot of work to do, Alexa.


...... so does Becky bud


----------



## JDP2016

Why did Dean attack Miz? Renee slapped him last week.


----------



## AngryConsumer

PHENOMENAL ONE INCOMING! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pongo

the graphic for this triple threat looks like a 80's band reunion


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That's gotta be Mickie.


If it is, she's got one hell of a sun tan. :surprise:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

All clear :mark:


----------



## Ace

Time has flown by.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Ok but sloppy match. I’m a fan of both women but being unbiased Alexa looked off in that match.


She felt out of her depth, she is clearly still green so they should scale things back a bit, doing all those technical stuff just wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Hawkke

Lothario said:


> Alexa is winded. Looks like her cardio really needs work if she's going to be champion.


Find yourself a chair, place a small to medium sauce pan on the floor a few feet in front and fall so your torso lands right on it, then tell us how you're breathing. Or if you're nervous, you can bypass the chair, and just fall straight forward on it, arms behind your back! No cheating!


----------



## Lothario

the_hound said:


> she just got kneed in the stomach of course she's going to be winded ffs


She was winded and blown up before they were even 2/4ths of the way through the match. Get out of your feelings. No one is picking on Alexa but she was clearly blown up and it wasn't because she was simply selling, and a lot of the transitions suffered as a result.


----------



## Jason Golden

Sad that Becky Lost. Even though I knew she more than likely would.

I'm calling it. The Luchadora is Mickie James.


----------



## JC00

Lothario said:


> Alexa is winded. Looks like her cardio really needs work if she's going to be champion.


Guess Becky needs to work on her's too because she was doing the same thing after their TLC match.


----------



## JDP2016

It's gotta be Naomi in that mask. I saw dark skin when the camera was up close.


----------



## Mra22

Jason Golden said:


> Sad that Becky Lost. Even though I knew she more than likely would.
> 
> I'm calling it. The Luchadora is Mickie James.


I thought that too but it's too tan to be Mickie


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Mixed Tag Team match then fuckery finish before Ambrose wins the IC title at mania is what I think will happen.


----------



## Godway

nyelator said:


> ...... so does Becky bud


Keep dreaming, mark.


----------



## SovereignVA

Are we gonna get the birth of the Paige meltdown on TD?

I might actually start watching :lmao


----------



## 307858

JDP2016 said:


> It's gotta be Naomi in that mask. I saw dark skin when the camera was up close.


Same. It has to be Naomi. Or Nia Jax. 
But I definitely saw dark skin.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> ...... so does Becky bud


Sorry Becky has had good matches before Alexa has not. Alexa's in ring work is making me miss Becky Vs Sasha thats how bad it is.


----------



## TD Stinger

Title match already? Still got 40 minutes left in the show. Although the match probably won’t start for another 20 minutes, lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JC00 said:


> Guess Becky needs to work on her's too because she was doing the same thing after their TLC match.


*I like how Becky contributed nothing to the match besides her 5 moves of doom as per usual, but it's somehow all Alexa's fault :aj3. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T It's apparently still just us who see this.*


----------



## JDP2016

Lothario said:


> She was winded and blown up before they were even 2/4ths of the way through the match. Get out of your feelings. No one is picking on Alexa but she was clearly blown up and it wasn't because she was simply selling, and a lot of the transitions suffered as a result.


Name me one women's match were they don't blow up? Those chicks got terrible cardio unlike the men.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Liger!Liger! said:


> Mixed Tag Team match then fuckery finish before Ambrose wins the IC title at mania is what I think will happen.


Renee doesn't wrestle so I doubt it. We also don't need to see her try.


----------



## Jason Golden

Oh and Dean beating that ass was everything. Love him.


----------



## wkc_23

I thought it was funny Natayla talking about Charisma. Look in the mirror.


----------



## Lothario

JC00 said:


> Guess Becky needs to work on her's too because she was doing the same thing after their TLC match.


Alexa was winded DURING the match and it was extremely evident during Becky's "straight fire" comeback sequence. There's absolutely no reason for some of you to behave like such marks. I made that post DURING the match. Take your cape off. No one is picking on Alexa.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I like they are trying to give Natalya new life, unfortunately I don't think it's going to last very long.


----------



## Irrelevant

JDP2016 said:


> It's gotta be Naomi in that mask. I saw dark skin when the camera was up close.


 I thought the same thing but why though? What does Naomi have against Becky? Plus she recently got this GLOW/dancing gimmick after being a heel.


----------



## Mra22

Nikki is so hot


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO ok that was good :lmao Dean is so funny  ALL CLEAR :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

They pulled out a sick arm pulling move after an intense match. Bliss dislocated her elbow for you, whether he can do it or not, who cares. Crowd ate it up. They likely got Naomi from the sidelines into the main event and it´s complain complain complain and have a "Alex sucked, no Becky sucked more" piss contest.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Ace said:


> Time has flown by.


It's been a fantastic show.


----------



## dsnotgood

heel_turn said:


> Same. It has to be Naomi. Or Nia Jax.
> But I definitely saw dark skin.


Judging by the botch with unwrapping the buckle and then awkwardly moping around looking aimless....I'm going to go with Naomi.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Lavidavi35 said:


> Renee doesn't wrestle so I doubt it. We also don't need to see her try.


I saw David Arquette, Stephen Amell and Eva Marie "wrestle", I'm ready for anything.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Lavidavi35 said:


> Renee doesn't wrestle so I doubt it. We also don't need to see her try.


I read that Renee has actually been training recently. So who knows.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

BOOOOO where's Nattie's cat!!!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

some serious problems with the reaction Becky gets for someone who is supposedly more over than all the other women in WWE. Glad Bliss won tonight they both needed a fresh feud they can reconvene down the line and do more excellent TV


----------



## Therapy

Christ Corbin is trash..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

JDP2016 said:


> Why did Dean attack Miz? Renee slapped him last week.


Miz did insult her before she slapped him. Not to mention, Miz attacked Ambrose after he got assaulted by the Wyatts.


----------



## safc-scotty

Angry Maryse :mark:

Not sure who La Luchadora was tonight. I assume the plan in the long term is either Micky or Eva though and it was just a random under the mask tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813932750759718912


----------



## Mra22

They might actually pull a swerve and have Corbin win


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

TD Stinger said:


> Title match already? Still got 40 minutes left in the show. Although the match probably won’t start for another 20 minutes, lol.


:jr Big fight feel. It's gonna be a slobberknocker folks.


----------



## Pongo

i don't understand why on talkin smack corbin seems awesome and during the regular episode he does absolutely nothing for me


----------



## wwe9391

This will be the first Baron Corbin match I watch fully


----------



## AngryConsumer

Big spot for Corbin tonight.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Did the band BARONESS just get name dropped? HOLY SHIT I am marking out :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Wow this is gonna be a 30 minute match


----------



## Trophies

Maybe RAW should move back to 2 hours...SD just flies by while RAW just kind of drags.


----------



## Dolorian

Pongo said:


> i don't understand why on talkin smack corbin seems awesome and during the regular episode he does absolutely nothing for me


WWE scripts the life out of their performers.


----------



## Jason Golden

Mra22 said:


> I thought that too but it's too tan to be Mickie


Now that you think about it that's true. I wanna say Naomi but I doubt it's her too given that the ass on that luchadora is kinda flat. 

Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## Therapy

Mra22 said:


> They might actually pull a swerve and have Corbin win





AngryConsumer said:


> Big spot for Corbin tonight.


Just no.. Please.. Fuck no.. He is awful...


----------



## SovereignVA

They really slowed the momentum of Nikki/Natalya and Ambrose/Miz if tat's all we're getting from them.

Nikki didn't sell the fact that she got stabbed in the back by someone she thought was her friend and Ambrose was funny but way too comedic. I wanted a bit of a deeper, darker, more controversial feel of the feud.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

If the girl behind the mask is Mickie :mark:

Thought that was a sick finish to the match though. Alexa legit scared the shit out of me with that arm.


----------



## the_hound

i think she dislocated her arm from her socket, if you watch after she does the arm bar, becky stalls for a sec while alexa tries to put her arm into place, pretty sure was an audible called for the finish of that match, hell you just look at alexa while she pins becky.


----------



## ElTerrible

Could the Cena/Joe tease be a swerve and Joe actually costs AJ the title tonight. Blames him for taking a short cut to WWE, while he had to work through NXT.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Legit BOSS said:


> *I like how Becky contributed nothing to the match besides her 5 moves of doom as per usual, but it's somehow all Alexa's fault :aj3. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T It's apparently still just us who see this.*


Becky pulled out new moves you clown. What did Alexa do you mark? You marks are apparently are the only ones who see Alexa being good wrestler.


----------



## JDP2016

Hysteria said:


> I like they are trying to give Natalya new life, unfortunately I don't think it's going to last very long.


Nattie is just fodder for Nikki until Ms. Cena gets the title from Alexa.



Irrelevant said:


> I thought the same thing but why though? What does Naomi have against Becky? Plus she recently got this GLOW/dancing gimmick after being a heel.


Naomi has been ignored since the start and her glow/dancing gimmick has gone nowhere. I could be wrong though and it was Mickie under that mask instead.


----------



## Phaedra

safc-scotty said:


> Angry Maryse :mark:
> 
> Not sure who La Luchadora was tonight. I assume the plan in the long term is either Micky or Eva though and it was just a random under the mask tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813932750759718912


yeah that's not Naomi. But maybe they hired a black girl to represent naomi so that when she's healed she can be revealed as la luchadora. i think she's still on the injured list.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

They are actually having Corbin challenge for the World Title, Jesus Fucking Christ.

I hope he just sleeps like Roman for the whole match.


----------



## Pongo

Dolorian said:


> WWE scripts the life out of their performers.


i know that, but i don't know even the delivery is not the same


----------



## SureUmm

lol at Corbin's new graphics, what is he a Captain Planet villain?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Jason Golden said:


> Now that you think about it that's true. I wanna say Naomi but I doubt it's her too given that the ass on that luchadora is kinda flat.
> 
> Now I'm intrigued.


Wish it was Ember Moon...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

SovereignVA said:


> They really slowed the momentum of Nikki/Natalya and Ambrose/Miz if tat's all we're getting from them.
> 
> Nikki didn't sell the fact that she got stabbed in the back by someone she thought was her friend and Ambrose was funny but way too comedic. I wanted a bit of a deeper, darker, more controversial feel of the feud.


Nah, the Ambrose/Miz segment was perfect. Ambrose was relentless and Miz scaled the second he found the oppurtunity,


----------



## ElTerrible

the_hound said:


> i think she dislocated her arm from her socket, if you watch after she does the arm bar, becky stalls for a sec while alexa tries to put her arm into place, pretty sure was an audible called for the finish of that match, hell you just look at alexa while she pins becky.


Whatever it was. It was sick. If she legitimately dislocated it, put it back in, finished the match and still pulled off that post-match interview, she is one tough DOB. :grin2:


----------



## JDP2016

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Becky pulled out new moves you clown. What did Alexa do you mark? You marks are apparently are the only ones who see this


Becky pulled out a new awesome move and Alexa showed how tough she is when her arm got popped back into place. I wish both Becky and Alexa marks would just drink bleach and STFU!!!!!!! These mark wars go nowhere.


----------



## Jason Golden

I think this triple threat will be a good match. Pretty Stoked for it.


----------



## Hawkke

wkc_23 said:


> I thought it was funny Natayla talking about Charisma. Look in the mirror.


A heel being a heel. I mean I know no one's used to that sort of thing these days, but that's what you saw there.


----------



## Lothario

Mra22 said:


> They might actually pull a swerve and have Corbin win


----------



## the_hound

that was Naomi


----------



## wwe9391

I don't expect AJ to do much during the match since he might still be injured.


----------



## Meeki

No Bryan/Shane?


----------



## Dolorian

Putting TalkingSmack after 205 really doesn't motivates me to stick around for it. They should have kept it right after SD.


----------



## Hawkke

ElTerrible said:


> Whatever it was. It was sick. If she legitimately dislocated it, put it back in, finished the match and still pulled off that post-match interview, she is one tough DOB. :grin2:


Ohio girls are born tough.
:reigns2


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Cipher

Seeing AJ in WWE, and even WWE Champion, is still so surreal.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cena, Ambrose, and Alpha on Talking Smack? Count me in. I’ll even stomach JBL stumbling over his own words.


----------



## TD_DDT

P1


----------



## Lavidavi35

SovereignVA said:


> They really slowed the momentum of Nikki/Natalya and Ambrose/Miz if tat's all we're getting from them.
> 
> Nikki didn't sell the fact that she got stabbed in the back by someone she thought was her friend and Ambrose was funny but way too comedic. I wanted a bit of a deeper, darker, more controversial feel of the feud.


I didn't find Ambrose very comedic at all. He just found a creative way to sneak up on the Miz. It wasn't to much at all.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

JDP2016 said:


> Becky pulled out a new awesome move and Alexa showed how tough she is when her arm got popped back into place. I wish both Becky and Alexa marks would just drink bleach and STFU!!!!!!! These mark wars go nowhere.


It's getting tiring. How can someone say Becky pulled out the same moves in this match. I can be a little biased, but not biased like holy crap!!! Alexa is not ready, Sorry.


----------



## AngryConsumer

LET'S FUCKING GOOOOOOO! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wwe9391 said:


> I don't expect AJ to do much during the match since he might still be injured.


Yeah he is, that's why Corbin was added to the match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Styles rocking the Bulls' colors for this title defense in Chiraq is quite apt. :yoshi


----------



## the_hound

ROMAN REIGNS HAS VIOLATED THE WELLNESS POLICY again

john oclock mother fucker


----------



## Irrelevant

JDP2016 said:


> Naomi has been ignored since the start and her glow/dancing gimmick has gone nowhere. I could be wrong though and it was Mickie under that mask instead.


True. But it doesn't look like either Mickie or Naomi in the pic. Although the woman's face is mostly obscured by a mask tbf. But whatever. Guess we'll find out.


----------



## Godway

lol AJ the most over guy in the company. Past two days shows that.


----------



## Mra22

That pop for AJ ! :mark: this crowd has been hot all night, take notes RAW


----------



## Headliner

I mark for AJ's entrance, and the way he's announced as "The Phenomenal AJ Styles" every time like I'm seeing it for the first time.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ's tights are fireeee


----------



## TD Stinger

I love how AJ always points to the ring announcer and smiles when he says “face that runs the place”.


----------



## DammitChrist

Unbelievable. AJ Styles wasn't even in the WWE at the start of January this year. He made his debut later that month in the Royal Rumble match as the new "rookie."

Now he's closing 2016 as the WWEWHC Champion in the final Smackdown episode. That's incredible IMO


----------



## Lothario

Yeah, he carries himself like a top guy but AJ's entrance is a prime example as to how important a distinguished intro and theme really is. It's distinct and comes off as big. How they managed to totally botch that on the guys they want to be perceived as stars is beyond me. It's so essential.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Facts are facts. 

AJ Styles is THE man in WWE. :mark:


----------



## 4freedom

A... J.... Styles :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, I don't want to ruin anybody's night, but one of my dogs is gassing me out of my fucking house. I know they know who it is, but none of them are giving it up. I can't breath!! :surprise:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So they dropped the name "World" from the title again? Really wish they would make up their minds.


----------



## Mra22

Man AJ is over


----------



## Dolorian

I expect Styles to go light on this match due to the injury.


----------



## SureUmm

Corbin wearing a shirt with a wolf on it is a character killer.


----------



## Irrelevant

Dolorian said:


> Putting TalkingSmack after 205 really doesn't motivates me to stick around for it. They should have kept it right after SD.


In my opinion, since the CWs belong to Raw, they should have had 205 Live replace Raw Talk since there no need for the show in all honesty.


----------



## Bayley <3

So did anyone else think Becky and bliss was sloppy as hell? I was looking forward to it too


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Jason Golden said:


> Now that you think about it that's true. I wanna say Naomi but I doubt it's her too given that the ass on that luchadora is kinda flat.
> 
> Now I'm intrigued.


Seeing Naomi trying to get that ass in one of those luchadora outfits now. :moyes1


----------



## bradatar

It was a random under the mask. It'll be Eva or Mickie. Be real guys. That wasn't the build of Naomi or Nia.


----------



## Pongo

what they were chanting before the break?


----------



## Therapy

I love the little tweak to AJ when he spreads his arms in steps when the announcer says his name.. It's the little things


----------



## Dolorian

Irrelevant said:


> In my opinion, since the CWs belong to Raw, they should have had 205 Live replace Raw Talk since there no need for the show in all honesty.


Well 205 airs every week while RAW Talk is just after the RAW exclusive PPVs.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bayley <3 said:


> So did anyone else think Becky and bliss was sloppy as hell? I was looking forward to it too


I think everyone did.


----------



## ElTerrible

bradatar said:


> It was a random under the mask. It'll be Eva or Mickie. Be real guys. That wasn't the build of Naomi or Nia.


Maybe they´ll make everybody believe it is Naomi and actually bring up Moon.


----------



## wwe9391

Im still waiting for people to admit they were wrong when they said AJ was done when he lost to Jericho and Reigns.


----------



## Therapy

Bayley <3 said:


> So did anyone else think Becky and bliss was sloppy as hell? I was looking forward to it too


Botchamania episode all on its own. It was a horror show of a match


----------



## bradatar

Lothario said:


> Yeah, he carries himself like a top guy but AJ's entrance is a prime example as to how important a distinguished intro and theme really is. It's distinct and comes off as big. How they managed to totally botch that on the guys they want to be perceived as stars is beyond me. It's so essential.


 at least someone else gets it. Remember when the glass broke? We knew all hell was about to break.


----------



## Dolorian

Bayley <3 said:


> So did anyone else think Becky and bliss was sloppy as hell? I was looking forward to it too


Yes plenty of people felt the same way.


----------



## wkc_23

Hawkke said:


> A heel being a heel. I mean I know no one's used to that sort of thing these days, but that's what you saw there.


Yeah bruh, I know. Just funny that she was making a mockery of Nikki's Charisma when she doesn't have any herself. Except for that promo. Only time I've seen some fire from her.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

wwe9391 said:


> Im still waiting for people to admit they were wrong when they said AJ was done when he lost to Jericho and Reigns.


Can you quit the trolling for just five minutes and talk about the fucking show?


----------



## ElTerrible

wwe9391 said:


> Im still waiting for people to admit they were wrong when they said AJ was done when he lost to Jericho and Reigns.


I still want people to admit TNA was the best promotion a few years back, when they had Styles, Joe, Daniels, Angle, Christian, Abyss, Beer Money, Aries and so on at the top of their game. Back then WWE fans called them indy jobbers, now they pop for them like little girls. 0


----------



## SovereignVA

Lavidavi35 said:


> I didn't find Ambrose very comedic at all. He just found a creative way to sneak up on the Miz. It wasn't to much at all.


I get what you're saying, I guess it's the context that bothered me.

The Miz's mouth knows no limits and that contributed to him having a great year, but he went way too far with Renee last week and as a result hit Ambrose in an area that nobody(not even Bray Wyatt) has touched before. 

But Ambrose responded the way he responds to every other feud. I guess I just expected them to sell Ambrose getting his hands on Miz more than they did. It looked like Miz was on his way to antagonizing Renee a bit more but before he can get more heat for it Ambrose ALREADY outsmarted him.

When Rollins turned on the Shield, Ambrose declared war with a lot of intensity and it was a constant cat & mouse scene that spilled over into the main event scene. 

I expected the same thing.


----------



## Headliner

Therapy said:


> I love the little tweak to AJ when he spreads his arms in steps when the announcer says his name.. It's the little things


He's been doing that since the TNA days and I still mark for it. The best wrestlers are those who do the small things really well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

A.J. is over as fuck, to the surprise of no one. :aj

And :chlol at the higher-ups giving up on the "WWE World Championship" name after only 5 months.


----------



## SureUmm

There's criticism of WWE having too many bland guys without distinguishable characters, and that'st rue. But some people just need to be a guy who kicks ass at wrestling. AJ Styles is one of those people. If he had some goofy gimmick like Stardust or something, it would just dillute how awesome he is.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I'm wondering why didn't they just throw Ambrose in the triple threat instead of Corbin. It would've made more sense and AJ could get the heel win because of Miz.


----------



## Meeki

Ziggler just there to eat the pin


----------



## bradatar

ElTerrible said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a random under the mask. It'll be Eva or Mickie. Be real guys. That wasn't the build of Naomi or Nia.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they´ll make everybody believe it is Naomi and actually bring up Moon.
Click to expand...

Would be cool. I'm a huge Naomi fan since she re did the intro and rid herself of the babyface USOs.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ElTerrible said:


> They pulled out a sick arm pulling move after an intense match. Bliss dislocated her elbow for you, whether he can do it or not, who cares. Crowd ate it up. They likely got Naomi from the sidelines into the main event and it´s complain complain complain and have a "Alex sucked, no Becky sucked more" piss contest.


I ate it up. I thought that awesome. 

Bliss has always taken bumps well, and doesn't seem to mind pain.


----------



## SAMCRO

wwe9391 said:


> Im still waiting for people to admit they were wrong when they said AJ was done when he lost to Jericho and Reigns.


He would be if the brand split didn't happen imo. The only reason he's got the top spot now is cause he isn't on the same show as Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## wwe9391

The Cleaner said:


> Can you quit the trolling for just five minutes and talk about the fucking show?


I am enjoying the show, I just want some to admit they were wrong about AJ back then. I knew AJ would be a huge fuckin deal once he arrived on the scene.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

SureUmm said:


> Corbin wearing a shirt with a wolf on it is a character killer.


I rather he wear a shirt than go out there barechested. His physique isn't exactly intimidating for the way WWE tries to portray him. Still maintains he needs a kick ass singlet top.


----------



## Mra22

Nasty clothesline


----------



## Irrelevant

Dolorian said:


> Well 205 airs every week while RAW Talk is just after the RAW exclusive PPVs.


Oh I didn't know since I don't watch it anyways (or much of Raw for that matter) but that's even more reason for them to put 205 Live after Raw.


----------



## wwe9391

SAMCRO said:


> He would be if the brand split didn't happen imo. The only reason he's got the top spot now is cause he isn't on the same show as Reigns and Rollins.


Brand split or not AJ was always going to be a huge deal in WWE. He is in the top 3 full time guys of who Vinces loves the most along with Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## SureUmm

Hysteria said:


> I rather he wear a shirt than go out there barechested. His physique isn't exactly intimidating for the way WWE tries to portray him. Still maintains he needs a kick ass singlet top.


I think wearing a cutoff shirt is fine, but he's the Lone Wolf and he wears a wolf shirt, it just seems too cute and literal for the type of guy he's portrayed as.


----------



## Hawkke

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah bruh, I know. Just funny that she was making a mockery of Nikki's Charisma when she doesn't have any herself. Except for that promo. Only time I've seen some fire from her.


Let's not kid ourselves here, once you've been given the fart gimmick and it was really, truly, drove into your head management doesn't care about you, doesn't want you to succeed and you know exactly what happens when you manage to succeed on your own, how much effort would you really.. honestly put into that job again? Once your "dream" is broken how hard do people push after that?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Dear WWE, If you're booking a squash, don't do it in a world title match.


----------



## ElTerrible

AJ is a selling god. I think he´s legit hurt from that double clothesline. Well maybe he is. He is gone.


----------



## Therapy

SureUmm said:


> Corbin wearing a shirt with a wolf on it is a character killer.


Because he's trash... He might as well be walking out with a shitty 9GAG meme face shirt..


----------



## bradatar

Liger!Liger! said:


> I'm wondering why didn't they just throw Ambrose in the triple threat instead of Corbin. It would've made more sense and AJ could get the heel win because of Miz.


 He will lose, but this is bringing Corbin legitimacy which he needs. I am a Corbin fan though so I'm biased.


----------



## wwe9391

ElTerrible said:


> I still want people to admit TNA was the best promotion a few years back, when they had Styles, Joe, Daniels, Angle, Christian, Abyss, Beer Money, Aries and so on at the top of their game. Back then WWE fans called them indy jobbers, now they pop for them like little girls. 0


Oh I loved TNA back in 2009 better than WWE then Hogan came in then it went to shit


----------



## Meeki

La Luchadora ladies and gents...

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0uwJW5WQAE6S_G?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## BuzzKillington

"A rare combination of strength and power" -JBL 

Wut?


----------



## SpeedStick

Alberto Del Rio WWE first year vs AJ Styles WWE first year?


----------



## Mra22

SureUmm said:


> Corbin wearing a shirt with a wolf on it is a character killer.


How? He is the lone wolf and wolves are awesome


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> I mark for AJ's entrance, and the way he's announced as "The Phenomenal AJ Styles" every time like I'm seeing it for the first time.





DammitC said:


> Unbelievable. AJ Styles wasn't even in the WWE at the start of January this year. He made his debut later that month in the Royal Rumble match as the new "rookie."
> 
> Now he's closing 2016 as the WWEWHC Champion in the final Smackdown episode. That's incredible IMO





Lothario said:


> Yeah, he carries himself like a top guy but AJ's entrance is a prime example as to how important a distinguished intro and theme really is. It's distinct and comes off as big. How they managed to totally botch that on the guys they want to be perceived as stars is beyond me. It's so essential.





AngryConsumer said:


> Facts are facts.
> 
> AJ Styles is THE man in WWE. :mark:





4freedom said:


> A... J.... Styles :mark:





Therapy said:


> I love the little tweak to AJ when he spreads his arms in steps when the announcer says his name.. It's the little things




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813936748069720064


----------



## Dolorian

This match is clearly about showing Corbin on a good light.


----------



## Prayer Police

damn, AJ overshot that STO.

Ziggler and AJ are just there to make Corbin look strong.


----------



## Ace

Corbin has done well, but him dominating is killing this crowd.


----------



## Hawkke

Don't just sit there pouting moron, go try to pin Ziggler..


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Not another fucking commercial!!! :cuss:


----------



## SureUmm

Mra22 said:


> How? He is the lone wolf and wolves are awesome


It's like if Raven wore a shirt with a Raven on it. How lame would that be?


----------



## DoubtGin

Was that the fourth time we cut to commercials? Holy shit.

I thought we'd get a swerve but now I guess we'll get a standard finish with the winner celebrating.


----------



## Ace

bradatar said:


> at least someone else gets it. Remember when the glass broke? We knew all hell was about to break.


 I love how fans say AJ-Styles in unison with the announcer.


----------



## ElTerrible

I still think something big is happening at the end. Either Taker, Cena or Joe.


----------



## SAMCRO

SureUmm said:


> I think wearing a cutoff shirt is fine, but he's the Lone Wolf and he wears a wolf shirt, it just seems too cute and literal for the type of guy he's portrayed as.


Yeah theres not much creativity with it, just a giant wolf on the front of it, maybe if it was just a silhouette of a wolf or some glowing eyes. But it looks like someone just goggled "Wolf" and printed it out on a shirt.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Bayley <3 said:


> So did anyone else think Becky and bliss was sloppy as hell? I was looking forward to it too


Not if you ask Alexa marks. It was all Becky's fault because she only has 5 moves were Alexa has 1000.
:eyeroll


----------



## Liger!Liger!

WWE could have commercials instead of Ellsworth and Corbin.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Meeki said:


> La Luchadora ladies and gents...
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0uwJW5WQAE6S_G?format=jpg&name=large


:clap :clap


----------



## bradatar

Prayer Police said:


> damn, AJ overshot that STO.
> 
> Ziggler and AJ are just there to make Corbin look strong.


Exactly. They're building him up. I love him but understand the hate he gets.


----------



## SureUmm

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813936748069720064


'member how JBL kept yelling about AJ being a ******* Rookie at first, and everyone thought he was going to get the Daniel Bryan treatment?

I 'member


----------



## MillionDollarProns

HOLY SHIT this commercial has a BJORK SONG 

Or rather an awful cover of a bjork song


----------



## Mra22

SureUmm said:


> It's like if Raven wore a shirt with a Raven on it. How lame would that be?


I really don't think it's lame at all, Sting wore a scorpion shirt...I think he looks more intimidating this way


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Crowd quieter than expected, especially in Chicago. I think Corbin's killing them off. Also, some assholes trying to start a CM Punk chant which didn't catch on. The fuck is wrong with some of these people?

Is Styles still injured or what? He's not doing much in this match.


----------



## Ace

This has been a horribly booked match.

Fans didn't come to see Corbin dominate..


----------



## Mra22

I haven't been this hyped for a Royal Rumble in a while it's looking like it will be stacked


----------



## SureUmm

Mra22 said:


> I really don't think it's lame at all, Sting wore a scorpion shirt...I think he looks more intimidating this way


Eh, fair enough. It irks the hell out of me but different strokes. Sting's scorpion shirt was fine for some reason.


----------



## wwe9391

Ace said:


> This has been a horribly booked match.
> 
> Fans didn't come to see Corbin dominate..


If AJ wasnt hurt I dont think the match would be like this.


----------



## Therapy

Mra22 said:


> I really don't think it's lame at all, Sting wore a scorpion shirt...I think he looks more intimidating this way


Sting was also a walking shell of himself the last decade of his career.. Resorting to wearing t-shirts during a match is always the shark jump


----------



## DammitChrist

Styles and Ziggler teaming up together :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Corbin is a MACHINE!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

WWE, WHY ARE YOU BOOKING THE FUCKING WORLD CHAMPION TO BE SQUASHED? STOP, HE IS ALREADY DEAD


----------



## SovereignVA

That double-table spot was sick as hell.


----------



## bonkertons

Ziggler looks like he could be in the Bullet Club with those tights.

...heel turn incoming?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, AJ and Ziggler should be a tag-team


----------



## Demolition119

Making Corbin look like A man in the ring competing against little boys


----------



## the_hound

hahaha that was brilliant


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

SpeedStick said:


> Alberto Del Rio WWE first year vs AJ Styles WWE first year?


Kayfabe-wise Del Rio may have accomplished more than AJ, it's close, but AJ was super over before he even stepped into a WWE ring and has gotten bigger each passing week. Del Rio was barely over at his peak and that was with WWE shoving him down our throats.


----------



## Meeki

Nice spot


----------



## Mra22

That was epic !!! :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

Meeki said:


> La Luchadora ladies and gents...
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0uwJW5WQAE6S_G?format=jpg&name=large


I´d like it. NXT hurts people. If you go straight to the main roster you got added shock and credibility value that at least carries you for a few weeks. Alexa and Carmella being more small time in NXT makes them seem fresher than Bayley on the main roster and makes it easier for them. Look at Styles. How shit would it have been had he debuted on NXT.


----------



## Therapy

Nice spot.. I dig it


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

God this Smackdown has been INSANE man.


----------



## Mordecay

Nice


----------



## Pongo

all these aj/dolph team ups are making me giggle like a little girl


----------



## Hawkke

Therapy said:


> Because he's trash... He might as well be walking out with a shitty 9GAG meme face shirt..


Is wearing a meme face shirt over a tummy face faceception? Or would that have to be the meme face coming out of the tummy face?
:ambrose4


----------



## SAMCRO

AJ looking like a face there, Cena turning heel is looking more and more likely now. Wouldn't be surprised if Cena comes out and attacks AJ after the match.


----------



## SureUmm

Now Corbin can take a Roman nap.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well that was a different table spot, to say the least. They've done a good job of making Corbin look like a beast in this match.


----------



## -XERO-

Ace said:


> Corbin has done well, but him dominating is killing this crowd.


Styles & Ziggler just killed Corbin. lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

SPOT! :clap


----------



## Therapy

That satellite DDT was fucking sick.. :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

From that replay I could see Zigler Elbow Dropped AJ's knee


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolph doesn't get enough credit but he's f*cking amazing in the ring.


----------



## DammitChrist

Styles and Ziggler with the spot of the night


----------



## Hawkke

Someone call a Youtube paranormal investigator that cameraman just teleported on screen there!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Double elbows through the table is sick!


----------



## Lothario

I'm not upset at how Corbin has dominated. They're establishing him as a threat and AJ is still likely somewhat nursing the ankle. It's been a fun match.


----------



## Therapy

Oh god.. Corbin is getting the pre "wrap it up" rest... I swear to god if Corbin goes over here I will post nudes and no one wants to see that


----------



## Godway

The last 10 minutes has been fucking awesome shit.


----------



## ElTerrible

Wow that is smart to make Dolph break the alliance. Shows he is serious about winning.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Corbin often reminds me of a slightly less polished very young Taker. Albeit Taker is/was obviously bigger still both tall guys with similar athleticism who even early in the E knew/knows how to carry themselves. Both a pre Mankind feud Taker and current Corbin really needing experience and seasoning though. 

This has been an entertaining match thus far.


----------



## the_hound

that was a fuck up, a massive fuck up


----------



## DoubtGin

Huge botch.


----------



## bradatar

Smackdown has been fantastic. Cena heel turn is almost definite.


----------



## wwe9391

Corbin botched the break up. AJ had to call an audible


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dolph doesn't get enough credit but he's f*cking amazing in the ring.


He just comes off too floppy for me, he looks like a fish wiggling around in there sometimes.


----------



## Prayer Police

oh boy, I think Corbin was suppose to break that pin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Geez, Styles saved his title reign & Baron Corbin's a** right there.


----------



## SureUmm

CORBIN OVERSLEPT


----------



## Lothario

Corbin blew the break up. Not a good look. :lol


----------



## Pongo

corbin botched the spot


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Corbin was too late, was it a botch?


----------



## wkc_23

Hawkke said:


> Let's not kid ourselves here, once you've been given the fart gimmick and it was really, truly, drove into your head management doesn't care about you, doesn't want you to succeed and you know exactly what happens when you manage to succeed on your own, how much effort would you really.. honestly put into that job again? Once your "dream" is broken how hard do people push after that?


Honestly, a lot. That would strive me to be being better and put in more effort than ever.. It's kinda like "Oh, you don't believe in me, you don't think im good enough? im gonna prove your asses wrong".. That would be my mentality.


----------



## Bayley <3

Corbin missed his spot lol


----------



## Demolition119

Corbin you goof


----------



## Mordecay

Corbin fucked up


----------



## Griselda

Wow, that was botched as fuck.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

well that was embarrassing.


----------



## Meeki

Corbin botch lol


----------



## Headliner

Did AJ kick out? I couldn't tell because Corbin was late.


----------



## TD_DDT

AJ saving the day. Goat


----------



## sbuch

Good kick out by Styles - Corbin still green LOL


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn what a match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Whewwwwwweeeeee.... Styles just saved Corbin's ass there.


----------



## DoubtGin

This is again why AJ is one of the best. He reacted quickly and saved that moment.

Crowd is kinda lost after this, it seems.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Corbin botch. Fortunately Styles kicked out.


----------



## SureUmm

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dolph doesn't get enough credit but he's f*cking amazing in the ring.


No doubt. I think he's better than Seth Rollins, and that's not putting down Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian

Corbin you had one job...


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Ziggler has been great this match.


----------



## SovereignVA

End of Days and a Zigzag...

Wow...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

AMAZING MATCH


----------



## Therapy

AJ just showed just how much of a grizzled veteran he is by saving that botch.. That was beautiful to see as much as it was shit to see Corbin botch


----------



## Pongo

HOLY SHIT


----------



## wkc_23

That end of days + Zig Zag was sickkkk


----------



## Headliner

That was sick!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol oh shit that spot was awesome, End Of Days with a zig zag at the same time lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Did I just see an End of Days/Zig Zag combo. Holy hell what a move.


----------



## Mordecay

THAT FUCKING SPOT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Kayfabe-wise Del Rio may have accomplished more than AJ, it's close, but AJ was super over before he even stepped into a WWE ring and has gotten bigger each passing week. Del Rio was barely over at his peak and that was with WWE shoving him down our throats.


AJ Styles came to the WWE as AJ Styles ..... Dos Caras Jr came in as Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Alright_Mate

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

STOP WASTING FINISHERS ON TV! Nice spot tho


----------



## Prayer Police

People kicking out of both of Ziggler's finishers.


----------



## ElTerrible

Holyshit. this is a five star match.


----------



## Demolition119

The Corbin push is real folks


----------



## AngryConsumer

This has been one helluva match! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even though the best wrestler in the world is in this match in AJ Styles, I dare to say Ziggler has been the MVP of this match.


----------



## the_hound

he had his bells jingled LOOOOOOOL


----------



## The Caped Crusader

That was a slick spot with Ziggler and Corbin both doing their finishers.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Ziggler gets pinned? No way.


----------



## Therapy

My man wins!!! Nice match besides the Corbin botch!! :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

LOL ZIGGLER ATE THE PIN


----------



## wkc_23

AJ Styles and John Cena, again, at RR.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ WINS :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm gonna enjoy this Corbin push.


----------



## SAMCRO

Awesome finish! Kept Corbin looking strong as well.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ

MOTHERFUCKING

STYLES

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle

That was a really fun match there with some decent booking. kudos.


----------



## Godway

Awesome match for a TV main event. Crowd reactions to some of those spots were better than anything I've heard in a while. This episode took a fucking shit on RAW this week.


----------



## Dolorian

The first half of the match dragged with Corbin dominating but they really picked up on the second half.


----------



## Mra22

Great match!!! That end of days/zig zag spot was awesome :clap


----------



## TD_DDT

THEY DON'T WANT NONE!


----------



## bonkertons

Wow....is there anything AJ can't do? Looking at the replay it didn't even appear as though he was looking in Corbin's direction, yet he still had the presence of mind to kick out. What a fucking legend.

BTW, that End of Zigzags was unreal.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

THEY DON'T WANT NONE :mark:


----------



## Lothario

Great match. Wonder if they go with the double turn with AJ & Cena. AJ is comfortably the most over man on either roster and even casuals have rallied behind him.


----------



## ElTerrible

Wow. WHAT A FUCKING MATCH. I´d let them do it again at the Rumble. That was incredible. One of the best triple threats in ages.


----------



## Pongo

ziggy made me proud :hogan


----------



## SAMCRO

Ugh and so AJ's downfall begins.....yay.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

A.J. retains, Bliss retains and American Alpha win the tag titles. Hot damn, what a hell of a show. :clap

Oh fuck, here comes APPLEDOOOO to ruin the moment.


----------



## Trophies

They don't want none *jamming*


----------



## Dolorian

Oh oh flash backs to Styles heel turn....


----------



## Mra22

Cena!!! :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Lol, Corbin is really selling that forearm.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Cena Bitches!!!


----------



## SovereignVA

I'm pumped.

We have another show-stealer folks.


----------



## Demolition119

Smackdown is going to start pushing the hell out of Corbin soon. It is only a matter of time. This match is proof, they made him look REALLY strong.


----------



## DoubtGin

AJ isn't much of a heel nowadays, anyways. No problem with this.


----------



## Lok

Cena lost a little weight?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I love how Cena ran there just to have a staredown


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Come on man.. Perfect time for an AA.


----------



## Godway

The CW's have to be thrilled to follow that.


----------



## bonkertons

Say what you want - we've seen it before, whatever - this rivalry is fucking dope, and I wouldn't give a fuck if they decide to fuck Taker and stretch this thing out till WM.

BTW, smart decision to NOT end it with the predictable "AJ tries the sneak attack, Cena sees it coming, lays AJ out, stands tall". This was much more effective.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

The heel just shakes the face's hand and does nothing. Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## wwe9391

Both shows were great this week. Great Smackdown tonight


----------



## Therapy

Can anyone grab a GIF of the Corbin botch and AJ's insane ring presence to adlib on the fly because of it? I need to see it again


----------



## Headliner

Good finish to the match. Cena came to the ring with that shit eating grin so I thought he was going to F-U Styles.


----------



## ElTerrible

Man if Smackdown pulls the Cena/Styles double turn at the Rumble or Mania, Raw can close shop.


----------



## Ace

Great show, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## SureUmm

What a great ending. Styles isn't really a heel anymore, and the clean handshake says a lot. Cena being friendly but smug as fuck.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Fuck! I was praying for a Cena cheap shot when they shook. Heel turn denied.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

So Neville, a RAW star, is allowed to hype 205, a RAW show, even tho Vince said he wanted a brand war? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Another fantastic show (sans the Becky/Bliss botchfest)!

Becoming more real, though, that Styles' championship reign is coming to a close. 

But how fucking advanced SDL is compared to Raw heading into the new year speaks volumes.


----------



## 4freedom

Handshake by two great wrestler in this modern era. :yas


----------



## Mordecay

SD shitting all over RAW again, even with that sloppy af womens title match


----------



## Hawkke

wkc_23 said:


> Honestly, a lot. That would strive me to be being better and put in more effort than ever.. It's kinda like "Oh, you don't believe in me, you don't think im good enough? im gonna prove your asses wrong".. That would be my mentality.


And normally you'd be correct, I would, and have followed that line as well when the timed called for it, but the difference is in most job environments that might actually matter, it might actually change things for the better for you and is worth the effort.. but this is Vince's world, those kinds of things, not only, don't matter if you're not on his list of those allowed to make something, it makes your life worse.


----------



## Headliner

205 discussion thread for those that want to discuss it:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-network-weekly-tv/2072193-wwe-205-live-discussion-thread-17.html


----------



## Ace

Loved AJ putting that title down and then shaking his hand.

I liked it, hopefully they have some good stuff planned for the build.


----------



## SAMCRO

After the Rumble they really need to bring Dillinger up to the main roster and put him on SD and give him the IC Title. Dude is gonna be really over on the main roster with his 10 shtick, hell he already is with some crowds lol.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Lothario said:


> Great match. Wonder if they go with the double turn with AJ & Cena. AJ is comfortably the most over man on either roster and even casuals have rallied behind him.


Cena is the most over guy, and that hasn't changed in the last 5 or 6 years, except for when Bryan was at his peak.


----------



## Lothario

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> The heel just shakes the face's hand and does nothing. Yeah that makes sense.


Considering his crowd reception, yeah, it makes perfect sense, because he's likely in the middle of a slow burn face turn as Vince and management may be prepping to capitalize on his last growing popularity amongst casuals.


----------



## Ratedr4life

I'm not sure where WWE is going with this. AJ looks to be the face this time around, while Cena is acting like a heel. Cena is gonna be massively booed in the buildup to this as well as in the Alamodome in San Antonio. Factor in he's trying to match Flair's record, he's gonna be enemy #1 in Texas.

Would be cool if Jon Stewart came back to screw Cena again for Flair. Better yet Flair himself, an Styles and Flair reunion :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> The heel just shakes the face's hand and does nothing. Yeah that makes sense.


Yeah, was waiting for Styles to back away or kick Cena in the nuts. 

At least Cena didn't AA him.


----------



## ElTerrible

Great show. Everything clicked. Memorable matches with unique moves, surprise results, storyline advancements, backstage segments worked. They still teasing the double turn Cena/Styles.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Whew, that was fast


----------



## HiddenViolence

Was hoping Cena would murder Styles for the double turn!


----------



## bradatar

Fuck I thought we'd get the Cena turn there. I'm gonna enjoy Gallagher now ??


----------



## TD Stinger

Great main event in a damn near perfectly paced show. They had 3 big matches, gave those matches plenty of time, and instead of throwing in filler matches, they threw in segments like Miz/Ambrose, Carmella/Ellsworth, etc.

They made the show feel like a TV PPV and it came across that way in the best of ways.


----------



## Lothario

The Caped Crusader said:


> Cena is the most over guy, and that hasn't changed in the last 5 or 6 years, except for when Bryan was at his peak.



Great match. Wonder if they go with the double turn with AJ & Cena. AJ is comfortably the most over man on either roster and even casuals have rallied behind him.


----------



## Strategize

Crazy show. Title change, Promos, Funny backstage stuff, a Worst MOTY contender, a MOTY contender.


----------



## wkc_23

Lothario said:


> Great match. Wonder if they go with the double turn with AJ & Cena. AJ is comfortably the most over man on either roster and even casuals have rallied behind him.


THIS. I WANT THIS.


----------



## marshal99

corbin looked good in that main event.


----------



## bonkertons

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> The heel just shakes the face's hand and does nothing. Yeah that makes sense.


Why wouldn't it? AJ has nothing to prove. He's the top dog, he's the Champ, he has all the momentum, and he's never lost to Big John. Shaking his hand was essentially saying he doesn't give a fuck, which IMO made a lot more sense to me than seeing him randomly attack him for....reasons.


----------



## Pongo

ladies match aside, really good show with a spectacular main event

mah man dolph is performing like a god in the last couple of months, i hope they'll reward him with a bit of consistency with his booking one way or the other

and while i believe a cena heel turn right now won't be as big or as interesting as it would've been (?? yeah my english is crap not sure about this one) a couple of years ago, whn the whole glass ceiling deal was still a thing, i also think aj is carrying the show so well they could risk the move to shakes things up so i'm really looking forwoard to this program, and hell if nothing else cena is at least showing a lot of attitude so it should be fun either way


----------



## Pongo

Strategize said:


> Crazy show. Title change, Promos, Funny backstage stuff, *a WMOTY contender*, a MOTY contender.


am i reading this wrong?


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Cena ain't doing a double turn to win his 16th title when they're setting up Cena/Taker. It's unlikely he's ever turning heel as it is, but it's kind of foolish to be expecting anything in this situation of all things.


----------



## Kabraxal

That SDL felt like a PPV... moreso than many PPVs this year did. Great show though worried about Bliss. That looked sick.


----------



## Dolorian

I wonder if they go with Cena turning heel during the match to win the title and tie the record.


----------



## 4freedom

Ratedr4life said:


> I'm not sure where WWE is going with this. AJ looks to be the face this time around, while Cena is acting like a heel. Cena is gonna be massively booed in the buildup to this as well as in the Alamodome in San Antonio. Factor in he's trying to match Flair's record, he's gonna be enemy #1 in Texas.
> 
> Would be cool if Jon Stewart came back to screw Cena again for Flair. Better yet Flair himself, an Styles and Flair reunion :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ Styles retains the world title. Dolph Ziggler making me proud with his performance tonight. Baron Corbin is being strongly protected. A pretty good triple threat match overall. Perfect way to end the final Smackdown of the year


----------



## Lothario

marshal99 said:


> corbin looked good in that main event.


He really did outside of the blown spot in which he was supposed to save the match by breaking the pin after Dolph's super kick to AJ. I can imagine that won't go over well backstage but I'm assuming Vince is high on him so he may have a longer leash than someone like Kofi who was promptly castrated after a single blown spot. Still, AJ not realizing Corbin was late and rolling the shoulder would have been nuclear heat on Baron considering they don't want anyone pinning Styles for the title except Cena.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Really hope they bring Naomi out of hiding. Shame she's the only woman on the Smackdown roster not having anything going on right now. She could feud with Alexa for the title, while Becky deals with the mysterious Luchadora.

Yeah, I know, we'll have three women feuds on the show, but anything to get them all doing something.


----------



## Strategize

Pongo said:


> am i reading this wrong?


Worst match of the year contender? What else would it be?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm becoming a big(ger) Corbin fan after that match. Great performance. Fantastic match to end the year on. 205 Live shouldn't follow on from that, that match and then Cena and AJ squaring off is a much better way to end all WWE matches for the year.

All in all this was a brilliant show that lived up to the hype, best WWE TV show in years. Minor complaints like AA's big win coming with zero build, and Nikki doing nothing again. But there was so much more to like. The Miz was gold at everything again, him and Ambrose is a fun feud. Good to see the Usos back. Bliss and Lynch had a solid match. That Main Event was great, and did wonders for Corbin even in a loss. I thought WWE had lost the ability to make someone look good in defeat, but they did so here.

Dolph needs a heel turn or something though, how much longer can he keep cutting those promos about always coming up short?


----------



## Pongo

Strategize said:


> Worst match of the year contender? What else would it be?


i thought you were saying women match of the year contender, my bad:justsayin


----------



## Ace

Lothario said:


> He really did outside of the blown spot in which he was supposed to save the match by breaking the pin after Dolph's super kick to AJ. I can imagine that won't go over well backstage but I'm assuming Vince is high on him so he may have a longer leash than someone like Kofi who was promptly castrated after a single blown spot. Still, AJ not realizing Corbin was late and rolling the shoulder would have been nuclear heat on Baron considering they don't want anyone pinning Styles for the title except Cena.


 AJ saved Corbins career, if Ziggler had gotten the 3.. that would have been Corbin's career.


----------



## JDP2016

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's getting tiring. How can someone say Becky pulled out the same moves in this match. I can be a little biased, but not biased like holy crap!!! Alexa is not ready, Sorry.


Who cares if she isn't ready? She's here and with the rosters being what they are, she is their best option at the moment.


----------



## ElTerrible

Strategize said:


> Worst match of the year contender? What else would it be?


Nobody in that crowd gave a crap. They´ll go home talk about the sick move by Becky, the dislocated elbow by Alexa and who the Luchadora is. Just like nobody cares that Corbin botched the break-up. All they talk about is the EOD/ZZ spot, the double table spot and the doube turn tease between Cena/Styles. 

This was a great show, top to bottom. If every show was this good, we´d be looking at a new golden era. That was a two hour show, where every single person on the show, had a storyline and a purpose for being on the show. Compare that to Raw, where even the main eventers have almost nothing to work with.


----------



## SAMCRO

I can see Corbin getting the IC Title really soon, since he wont get anywhere near the world title anytime in the near future again. Its obvious this match was made to make him look strong, and since we know he isn't winning the world title the IC Title seems the most likely now.


----------



## JDP2016

Irrelevant said:


> True. But it doesn't look like either Mickie or Naomi in the pic. Although the woman's face is mostly obscured by a mask tbf. But whatever. Guess we'll find out.












Yeah the more I look at that picture it's gotta be someone else. Not dark enough to be Naomi and I'm not sure Mickie's lips look like that.


----------



## Jason Golden

That Triple threat was a good match..although I gotta say. Why did John Take off his shirt only to just shake AJ's Hand? I thought that was odd.

But this SD was good. Very Fast-Paced episode. It was mainly focused on the matches that needed to happen and a few promos here and there. SD closed the year out on a good note IMO.


----------



## JDP2016

Now why in the fuck would anyone sit through 205 live after that awesome SDL show?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Memorable matches, moments with a dash of great story/fued building. And I thought last weeks SDLive was good. 

This just blew anything else post draft out of the water. Best Show of the year.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Yeah, this show was ok, but not great to me.

I thought Becky/Alexa was a mess, however the Luchadora angle has me intrigued

Enjoyed the tag match, but the Wyatts losing the tag team titles and teasing dissension was my only problem. 

Wish they would have done more with Nikki/Natalya instead of Nikki just cutting a promo about the issue.

Other than that, I did like the backstage segments (minus Ellsworth) and the main event as well.


----------



## bonkertons

Great show from top to bottom. 

BTW, Becky deserves some love. While Sasha and Charlotte get to worry about "making history", Becky's over here trying to put these new girls over.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another good episode, thought last week was better though.

Surprised to see Wyatt & Orton drop the titles so soon. Thought American Alpha would be the ones to take the titles from Wyatt & Orton, but I would of had it happen at the Elimination Chamber. Love American Alpha but I would of held off a title win for a few more months. Not surprised to see Harper become a liability in this Wyatt & Orton storyline though, losing to Kane, losing in that fatal 4-way, yet turning up to help Bray so he can get back into his good books kinda thing. Surprised that they've given us this turn so quickly, interested to see where this goes though.

Women's match was sloppy as hell, they tried but it was poor. Alexa's mannerisms were fantastic as always but wrestling wise, a complete mixture. Their match in Glasgow was decent, hopefully they can replicate that at some point. As for the Luchador, that post showing Deonna Purrazzo is a good shout, it works out storyline wise.

The main event I thought was great, not surprised to see Corbin dominate most of the match, giving him a chance to see how he fairs and apart from that pin break up botch I thought he had an excellent showing. Styles and Ziggler produced entertaining stuff as always. As for Styles vs Cena we knew it was coming and I think the inevitable will happen, Cena will win, it's all on whether he turns heel or not.

Everything else developed backstage.

I'd give tonight 7/10.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Cena putting nerds in their place! Recognize. 

Gable is a BEAST! Also is Slater hurt? That botch off the ropes look nasty. Well hmm. I like AA but the Wyatts were just getting started. Waaaaay to early to end this run. And frankly too early for AA to get the straps. 

Ellsworth and his doting 'Mella. What a couple! :mark:

Holy shit did JBL have a fucking stroke? He stops mid sentence, is silent for 5 minutes and then stammers and jabbers a sentence that
Mauro tries to finish for him. 

Bah gawd Becky pulled a Pentagon Jr! That was viscous! Uh wait did she break her arm? WTF. 

Ambrose! My man. :mark:

Sick triple threat match. Dolph putting in work, I gotta say. 

Very good show overall.


----------



## Godway

bonkertons said:


> Great show from top to bottom.
> 
> BTW, Becky deserves some love. While Sasha and Charlotte get to worry about "making history", Becky's over here trying to put these new girls over.


Alexa trying to keep up with the mat stuff was a trainwreck. Becky did get the crowd back after the break when she went on that badass offensive surge, until the finish killed them again. Rough match all around. Ain't Becky's fault, they want these women to work at a high level. That was her trying to get Alexa to that level.


----------



## Jason Golden

JDP2016 said:


> Now why in the fuck would anyone sit through 205 live after that awesome SDL show?


Austin Aries and Neville.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm glad Dean's gonna be on Talking Smack, I didn't get to see enough of him on SD :lol I need my weekly Dean fix haha.


----------



## ElTerrible

Did Daniel get a ban again for burying Vince on Talking Smack last week. Haha.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Referring to Cena as "Champ" on Talking Smack

Fuck outta here...


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Was a good show. The crowd had a lot to do with it as they were hot for a lot of the time. Cena returns and the show feels bigger because of it. 

I loved that Ambrose segment. It was brutal jsut the way Ambrose threw the security at the wall and door so hard. Cant wait for Talking Smack.

I will also say this about AJ. I was never the biggest fan. And readig so many of the posts on here made him overrated IMO. But after that staredown with Cena and the win. Made me relize that AJ is now at that point. Where he isnt really heel or face anymore. Just a legend that belongs. Cant wait to see the new things they will do with their feud. 

Though I will say, if Undertaker wins Royal Rumble, than Cena is winning that title. Because they arent doing CenaVStyles 5 at Mania (Isnt big enough). Then they have 2 options: Cena Vs Undertaker and Styles vs Undertaker. And Cena vs Undertaker is the bigger match. Oly match that is fit enough to close out Mania. Its also on Vinces bucket list. So I am sorry for all AJ fans but I dont know if AJ will have a big match come WM. I do hope they find one for him, and Ambrose as both deserve it.


----------



## ElTerrible

They bury Cole on Talking Smack. It´s already a win.


----------



## Strategize

Godway said:


> Alexa trying to keep up with the mat stuff was a trainwreck. Becky did get the crowd back after the break when she went on that badass offensive surge, until the finish killed them again. Rough match all around. Ain't Becky's fault, they want these women to work at a high level. That was her trying to get Alexa to that level.


I'm not a huge Becky fan but that title should of stayed on her. They jumped the gun far too fast with Alexa and all it's gonna do is expose her, and make Becky look bad aswell.


----------



## ElTerrible

Hui first Cena all babyfacey, admitting fault saying Rock was right, but the #16 question ticks him off a bit.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles with the interruption on Talking Smack! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

John Cena and AJ Styles BOTH on Talking Smack right now :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Let's fucking go!


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn. Styles.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Fantastic show.

American Alpha winning was a huge shocker. I figured the Wyatt Family would hold onto those belts at least until a few weeks before Mania, to set up Wyatt vs. Orton in some fashion at the big show. And American Alpha have been made to look like nobodies until now, I was really fearful for their future. The focus appeared to be more on the the dysfunctional Wyatt Family than Alpha, but it's still encouraging to me that American Alpha hit their finisher on Orton rather than some wacky roll up finish.

Becky vs. Alexa was pretty good, definitely clunky in some spots, but decent. Very curious about this Luchadora thing, if it's Mickie I'll be ecstatic.

Renee Young played her role with Miz well. I'd like to see her in a match once, it'd be a fun novelty. As long as they don't stretch it out too long.

The triple threat got Corbin over as a bonafide main event star. Besides being late to break up the pin, he was otherwise great, and Ziggler and AJ did enough to make it a very worthy main event of the last show of the year. I think that dodgy End of Days at the finish was more on Ziggler though.

I was disappointed that we're getting AJ vs Cena at the Rumble. I was so sure it'd be AJ vs Taker. AJ vs. Cena will be a great match, I mean Summerslam is a serious shout for MOTY, but we've seen it so many times now. New year should mean fresh matches, and both world title matches are feuds that were done to death in 2016.

The way I would save it- AJ beats Cena at the Rumble, we get AJ vs Taker at Elimination Chamber, Cena wins the Chamber match to be no. 1 contender, Taker beats Styles for the title. Cena then faces Taker at Mania for that 16th world title. I hate any scenario where AJ vs. Undertaker never happens.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles with the mic drop! 

"What're you gonna do? Beat Up AJ Styles? How's that worked out for you?" :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace

AJ and Cena on Talking Smack.

You can't beat up AJ Styles :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

Talking Smack gets better stories than Raw. They randomly have a face-off between the two biggest stars in the company. 

Man Cena is teasing Hollywood Cena again. I think he could lose to Styles at the Rumble, then win the Royal Rumble itself and have the double turn at Mania.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena said eff that :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

Wow CENA just gave it away. He said I look forward to the Rumble match. CONFIRMED. He´ll lose to Styles and win the Rumble and they gonna have Cena/Styles at Mania. Makes me think Taker is not ready.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Miz and JBL are the perfect replacements of Daniel Bryan to co-host


----------



## Ace

Cena's right, AJ is the face that runs the place now.

Cena is the underdog, AJ is the man :aj


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man... they've had Cena rolling on and on all night about regaining the title at RR and being adamant about it. 

Makes me believe that Styles retains at the Rumble.


----------



## Ace

If AJ shocks the world and beats Cena again at the Rumble :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ace said:


> If AJ shocks the world and beats Cena again at the Rumble :mark: :mark:


Don't give me hopes, man. I will be dissapointed later.


----------



## SovereignVA

ElTerrible said:


> Wow CENA just gave it away. He said I look forward to the Rumble match. CONFIRMED. He´ll lose to Styles and win the Rumble and they gonna have Cena/Styles at Mania. Makes me think Taker is not ready.


I honestly wouldn't mind that as much as it sucks to say.

I care for nobody in that match this year.


----------



## ElTerrible

AngryConsumer said:


> Man... they've had Cena rolling on and on all night about regaining the title at RR and being adamant about it.
> 
> Makes me believe that Styles retains at the Rumble.


Yeah. I mean if we for one second assume that Undertaker is not physically ready to compete, the story almost writes itself. 

Styles beats Cena at Rumble. 
Cena wins Rumble.
Cena snaps over his inability to beat Styles and win #16 and cheats to win at Mania, and we see the best double turn since Austin/Bret.


----------



## Ace

Cena really tried to use his shoulder injury as an excuse though :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Gable has a kid?!?!?! He barely looks a day over a college sophomore.






And JJ is gonna replace Punk as Chi-Town's favorite wrestler :vince


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> Cena really tried to use his shoulder injury as an excuse though :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace

AngryConsumer said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


 I like bitter Cena.


----------



## SovereignVA

JBL is really good on Talking Smack


----------



## Ace

Ambrose on Talking Smack :lol

Loving this ep with the unadvertised appearances.


----------



## ElTerrible

Ace said:


> Cena really tried to use his shoulder injury as an excuse though :lol


Well he also played up the whole Hollywood, part-timer, washed up whispers. That whole work today either sets us up for the lame Cena overcoming the odds win at the Rumble or some AWESOME heel turn by Cena. Also make sense that after losing to Styles, he´d snap a little for the first time, attack somebody, take his Rumble spot and win.

That Alexa shit is so sick. If she can do that on purpose and does eat a disarmer at Mania, they talk about it for years.


----------



## Ace

JBL dropping to Ambrose :lmao

I will smack the piss out on you on Talking Smack :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA

Ambrose threatening to beat the living shit out of JBL for passive-aggressively insulting him :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn Ambrose snaps on JBL. Haha. 

LOL Renee. Sit your ass down.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose and Renee on Talking Smack, references to their relationship.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO I've been waiting so damn long for Dean to tell JBL to STFU :lol It finally happened :woo


----------



## ElTerrible

JBL getting in trouble again.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Psycho overprotective boyfriend Ambrose is gonna be great.


----------



## Ace

That's a fact - Renee :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

I slapped him. That´s not what I do here.

That sounded so much like, I only do spanking at home.


----------



## Ace

"I know not to anger women, teaching the children lessons" :Ambrose :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Dean Ambrose was making Renee Young blush for a moment there 

Edit: Educational Ambrose here :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fucking Ambrose... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Darkness is here

DAMN THAT SAVAGE CENA !!
If he can make fans out of Chicago of all places and if he is here to stay then watch out the world, you have your knew iwc darling. XD

ambrose tho lmao


----------



## Ace

Liking this new Cena, it would be amazing for his character to lose again and just snap.


----------



## Lothario

Rookie of the Year said:


> The way I would save it- AJ beats Cena at the Rumble, we get AJ vs Taker at Elimination Chamber, Cena wins the Chamber match to be no. 1 contender, Taker beats Styles for the title. Cena then faces Taker at Mania for that 16th world title. I hate any scenario where AJ vs. Undertaker never happens.


Great post but narrative wise, that was never how this story would or could end, however. AJ was always built as John's obstacle to overcome, and him not getting #16 off of him would be the equivalent of ending a book halfway through. This is AJ's and Cena's story and has always been. Taker being included was smark fantasy and there's no chance on God's green earth you beat John Cena three times and walk away unscathed, especially if you aren't a Vince McMahon creation. So many have spent so much time fantasy booking and were proven incorrect tonight in that Undertaker isn't challenging for the belt next month. Instead of being boldly presumptuous _again_ and potentially having more egg on our face down the line, how about waiting to see where they go. Throughout AJ's entire run from his feud with Jericho until now, people have expected the worst and been off the money nearly every step off the way. 

We'd be wise to simply allow the men with the book to actually..well, book for a change.


----------



## Phaedra

"MAIMING!" 

lol, talking smack is always fun. lol. much better with the bryan dynamic but Renee is so damn smooth with everyone


----------



## Lavidavi35

Dammit, Ambrose is hilarious without trying to be, it's great. Like he's lowkey hostile on Talking Smack. He's been gaining some weight too and he looks fantastic in that collared shirt btw. 

And Cena on Talking Smack was marvelous. He actually should've closed it tbh


----------



## Mox Girl

Lavidavi35 said:


> Dammit, Ambrose is hilarious without trying to be, it's great. Like he's lowkey hostile on Talking Smack. He's been gaining some weight too and he looks fantastic in that collared shirt btw.


I noticed Dean's gained a little weight! He's nowhere close to being overweight in any way, but he's bulked up even more. Looks good on him (Y)

I love him so much though lol, he's so naturally funny. I reckon he'd be like that in real life, which makes me like him even more.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Sorry Becky has had good matches before Alexa has not. Alexa's in ring work is making me miss Becky Vs Sasha thats how bad it is.


Bayley vs Alexa,Nia vs Carmella vs Alexa,Glascow,Tonight till Naomi showed up,the tables was good for a tables match


Godway said:


> Keep dreaming, mark.[/QUOTE/]
> First off Alexa needs it as well but if you say Becky is fully ready then you see are the true mark (Becky edition)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> Bayley vs Alexa,Nia vs Carmella vs Alexa,Glascow,Tonight till Naomi showed up,the tables was good for a tables match
> 
> First off Alexa needs it as well but if you say Becky is fully ready then you see are the true mark (Becky edition)


(dude get your quotes in order)
(those matches don't compare to Becky Vs Sasha NXT takeover if we're going back to NXT sorry)

Ready for what? Becky's been on the roster for over a year and has had good matches. Alexa has had shit matches with Naomi and not stepping it up with Becky. Dude Alexa isn't perfect sorry I burst that bubble for you


----------



## Godway

I don't really think this is worth an argument. An obvious Bliss mark trying to say "Becky needs work" when she's one of the most seasoned and skilled workers on the roster, male or female, is simply stupid trolling-level nonsense.


----------



## JC00

Legit BOSS said:


> *I like how Becky contributed nothing to the match besides her 5 moves of doom as per usual, but it's somehow all Alexa's fault :aj3. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T It's apparently still just us who see this.*


Oh but didn't you hear? That's because of Alexa's "green ass", apparently Becky has to hold back. Which is odd because I've seen Asuka, Bayley and Sasha put on multiple solid matches with Alexa. But Becky fans are really gonna tell me that Becky's the best wrestler on either WWE roster but somehow Alexa is holding her back from showing it in their matches. If Asuka, Sasha and Bayley can work with Alexa, how come "the best women in the company" can't? Maybe it's time for them to start looking at Becky and stop blaming Alexa.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> (dude get your quotes in order)
> (those matches don't compare to Becky Vs Sasha NXT takeover if we're going back to NXT sorry)
> 
> Ready for what? Becky's been on the roster for over a year and has had good matches. Alexa has had shit matches with Naomi and not stepping it up with Becky. Dude Alexa isn't perfect sorry I burst that bubble for you


We have gone through this before when the FUCK have I said that Alexa is perfect I say both of them could still use NXT Becky needs promo Alexa needs some more in ring skills and yes Alexa had good match's just listed them and that one Naomi match was shit but keep in mind Naomi is the definition of shit (no is is not because she is black it is because she sucks)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> We have gone through this before when the FUCK have I said that Alexa is perfect I say both of them could still use NXT Becky needs promo Alexa needs some more in ring skills and yes Alexa had good match's just listed them and that one Naomi match was shit but keep in mind Naomi is the definition of shit (no is is not because she is black it is because she sucks)


Becky needs more NXT for promo? Are you Fing kidding me?(do you see the roster) That's @LEGIT Botch way of thinking and you never go full @LEGIT Botch of thinking. Come on you're better then that.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Becky needs more NXT for promo? Are you Fing kidding me?(do you see the roster) That's @LEGIT Botch way of thinking and you never go full @LEGIT Botch of thinking. Come on you're better then that.


Would she say her facials and promo are better than Alexa's


----------



## Godway

JC00 said:


> Oh but didn't you hear? That's because of Alexa's "green ass", apparently Becky has to hold back. Which is odd because I've seen Asuka, Bayley and Sasha put on multiple solid matches with Alexa. But Becky fans are really gonna tell me that Becky's the best wrestler on either WWE roster but somehow Alexa is holding her back from showing it in their matches. If Asuka, Sasha and Bayley can work with Alexa, how come "the best women in the company" can't? Maybe it's time for them to start looking at Becky and stop blaming Alexa.


Except Becky has had numerous good matches with Alexa already....

Alexa was very clearly out of her element on the mat trying to keep up with those spots. It's a technique and experience thing. She's green. If you can't see that, you shouldn't be talking about it because you don't know anything about wrestling. Becky saved the match with the crowd after commercial break when she put on that excellent offensive surge, complete with the sick arm-breaker spot, literally the only bright spot(s) in that whole match. 

Just go have Alexa work with Nikki. And watch those matches. They'll probably be about as good as Sasha and Nia's.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

JC00 said:


> Oh but didn't you hear? That's because of Alexa's "green ass", apparently Becky has to hold back. Which is odd because I've seen Asuka, Bayley and Sasha put on multiple solid matches with Alexa. But Becky fans are really gonna tell me that Becky's the best wrestler on either WWE roster but somehow Alexa is holding her back from showing it in their matches. If Asuka, Sasha and Bayley can work with Alexa, how come "the best women in the company" can't? Maybe it's time for them to start looking at Becky and stop blaming Alexa.


You are sounding like a 4horsewomen mark bringing up NXT. No one cares what you did in NXT! It matters what you're doing now(Main Roster). Alexa in the ring has been mediocre. Fact. What's going to be the excuse when she has a bad match with Mickie? What Mickie's over the hill?



nyelator said:


> Would she say her facials and promo are better than Alexa's


I'm talking about in the ring right now.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I'm talking about in the ring right now.


Becky is better not as good as advertised but better than Alexa.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> Becky is better not as good as advertised but better than Alexa.


Fine just don't ever go full @LEGIT Botch again you scared me.:frown2:


----------



## Donnie

I LOVE SD SO much. That handshake was incredible and I have NO doubt AJ/Cena 3 will steal the show.


----------



## rjvcrisen

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah. I mean if we for one second assume that Undertaker is not physically ready to compete, the story almost writes itself.
> 
> Styles beats Cena at Rumble.
> Cena wins Rumble.
> Cena snaps over his inability to beat Styles and win #16 and cheats to win at Mania, and we see the best double turn since Austin/Bret.


Turning Aj into a face at the same time and heel cena. Would prob be the happiest moment in my wrestling fandom life. (I fucking love Aj and heel/hollywood cena would be awesome)


----------



## Not Lying

I swear the Becky haters are out everytime she has a match, so pathetic..



JC00 said:


> Oh but didn't you hear? That's because of Alexa's "green ass", apparently Becky has to hold back. Which is odd because I've seen Asuka, Bayley and Sasha put on multiple solid matches with Alexa. But Becky fans are really gonna tell me that Becky's the best wrestler on either WWE roster but somehow Alexa is holding her back from showing it in their matches. If Asuka, Sasha and Bayley can work with Alexa, how come "the best women in the company" can't? Maybe it's time for them to start looking at Becky and stop blaming Alexa.


dude, Glasgow is by far Alexa's best match, and Becky made the shittiest stipulation in the world (Tables match) work and put on a decent match with Bliss.

What tonight proved that there's still a lot for Bliss to learn, she is way out of her league trying to keep up with Becky on the mat ( most of the roster is actually, she's a GOAT female worker on the mat), but there's only one way she'll learn, you want Bliss to grow as a performer? Let her learn with the best worker they have and let her mess up...

The story of the match was simple, just wrestle for a bit till the Luchadora stuff happens.. and cut.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Cena's promo was solid. He is probably going to beat Styles for the title at RR.

American Alpha - New champs! :dance

Ziggler's promo was great. He is the true wildcard.

Bliss vs Lynch was cool. Lots of technical fighting. Bliss' arm got all fugly. And a wild luchador appeared.

Miz vs Ambrose is building up nicely, but Miz will win this time - even if it's not clean.

Corbin is so cocky. I love it. :lol

Main event was GOAT. ****1/2

SDL just delivered a mini-PPV of high caliber. This was probably the best show of the year.


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Fine just don't ever go full @LEGIT Botch again you scared me.:frown2:


I never denied Becky was better in ring I say Alexa is better in the mic and character department


----------



## ElTerrible

Little shout out to Maryse. Miz is not the only Hollywood A-Lister in the family. That was some top class acting from. She was totally ready to throw down for her man. Miz was really needed to calm her down a bit. Didn´t know she had this in her.


----------



## Strategize

The Definition of Technician said:


> I swear the Becky haters are out everytime she has a match, so pathetic..
> 
> dude, Glasgow is by far Alexa's best match, and Becky made the shittiest stipulation in the world (Tables match) work and put on a decent match with Bliss.


That tables match sucked and tonight's match was even worse. 

I'm not even blaming Becky, even though I do think she's overrated on here. Alexa is just a bad worker in my opinion, no fucking way she should have that belt this soon.


----------



## Ace

I'm starting to feel the same way, a bit too early to be putting it on Alexa Bliss.

She has it all except in ring ability, I think that will come with time. ATM she isn't very fluid in the ring and that leads to sloppy matches.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> I never denied Becky was better in ring I say Alexa is better in the mic and character department


You could argue that's because Becky's face and Alexa's heel. Just look at Natalya last week. She gets some material and cuts her best promo ever as a Heel. When Becky turns Heel and Alexa turns face we will see.


----------



## Not Lying

Strategize said:


> That tables match sucked and tonight's match was even worse.
> 
> I'm not even blaming Becky, even though I do think she's overrated on here. Alexa is just a bad worker in my opinion, no fucking way she should have that belt this soon.


to be fair, there's not a single 1 on 1 tables match that you can point to me ( in recent times at least) and say "wow that was a great match", what Alexa/Becky did in that match with WOAT Stipulation was pretty good, the ddt on the hard part of the table, the dis-armer using the table, and their teasing with what happened earlier on SD and both having enough awarness to flip the table numerous times was good enough to call the match decent and not terrible.

Tonight I agree they just didn't click, that's we mean when we say Wrestlers should know their limitations, Alexa clearly couldn't keep up with Becky on the mat, and you guys are calling the match terrible botchfest on both part.. I'd like to point out here that when someone like Sasha tries to do some new Luchadora stuff and botches terribly, she still gets praised ( along with the criticism) for her attempt, technical wrestling ain't easy, and despite what you think or believe, it's hella respected...if people can praise Sasha for attempting new stuff, Alexa should be given a little bit of credit too, she's trying to improve on an aspect of wrestling that is important in heating up the match, and Becky's probably the best to tangle with on the mat. Now, of course, I'd have rathered they do that on House Shows and not SDL, but it's fine, considering the little story the match had to tell, it was fine to play it safe and not attempt anything for a cheap pop.

Btw, it's pretty how the entire Becky/Alexa feud seemed to end now, and none of their matches kicked in high gear, they always just seemed to wrestle as a filler to get to the ending/point of the match ( Glasgow, tonight).. and yes, for all the shit people talk about Becky, that match in Glasgow that never kicked in high gear was still the best of Alexa's career.


----------



## Strategize

The Definition of Technician said:


> Btw, it's pretty how the entire Becky/Alexa feud seemed to end now, and none of their matches kicked in high gear, they always just seemed to wrestle as a filler to get to the ending/point of the match ( Glasgow, tonight).. and yes, for all the shit people talk about Becky, that match in Glasgow that never kicked in high gear was still the best of Alexa's career.


Being the best match in a career with zero noteworthy matches isn't exactly high praise.


----------



## BEE

Its time to turn AJ face. We all need to admit that his heel run sucked and failed because the casuals/smarks won't boo Styles. There's nothing about him that screams heel. He's been booked as a babyface and the handshake tonight just proved he should be a full-fledged face rather than a forced heel champion.


----------



## Not Lying

Strategize said:


> Being the best match in a career with zero noteworthy matches isn't exactly high praise.


Of course it's not. But it's still something that she did with her that many women-which people just want to put over Becky ( just look a few posts up)- didn't do.

It never ceases to amaze me when people give other wrestlers a pass for holding back and having a lack of creativity in their role, but never for Becky.



Rated R Maryse said:


> As has been pointed out, other women have been able to get good matches out of Bliss, but Becky hasn't.







seriously now people...Becky haters will point to how Alexa dominated, it's not like Becky was bumping her ass in the match and selling everything and Alexa was brilliantly working the arm. 

Edit:

Unrelated...

This was a great show, my favorite SD of the year alongside the 1000th episode. AJ Styles is officially the face of the brand dethroning Ambrose.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Legit BOSS said:


> *I like how Becky contributed nothing to the match besides her 5 moves of doom as per usual, but it's somehow all Alexa's fault :aj3. @Chris JeriG.O.A.T It's apparently still just us who see this.*


As a fan of both of them I feel like they're doing each other a disservice, and are equally to blame for the matches being underwhelming. Alexa is simply still pretty green and rough around the edges in the ring. She's not the smoothest worker around, you can see her get a little lost/left behind at some points. but Becky can damn sure do more than just her five moves of doom in every match. As has been pointed out, other women have been able to get good matches out of Bliss, but Becky hasn't.



BEE said:


> Its time to turn AJ face. We all need to admit that his heel run sucked and failed because the casuals/smarks won't boo Styles. There's nothing about him that screams heel. He's been booked as a babyface and the handshake tonight just proved he should be a full-fledged face rather than a forced heel champion.


Hows it sucked when he's been a pretty damn good heel and thoroughly entertaining on top of delivering so many good-great matches?


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> You could argue that's because Becky's face and Alexa's heel. Just look at Natalya last week. She gets some material and cuts her best promo ever as a Heel. When Becky turns Heel and Alexa turns face we will see.


Yes we will but Facials don't go away


----------



## Acezwicker

People who complain about babyfaces having limited move-sets truly don't understand what they are watching.


----------



## Ace

Love how Sasha fans are having a go at Becky and Alexa when Sasha-Charlotte matches have had some absolute duds as well.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Acezwicker said:


> People who complain about babyfaces having limited move-sets truly don't understand what they are watching.


It's even more sad when Becky actually did some new moves like the Four leaf clover and that Pentagon Jr move. Like what the F is that guy watching?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Definition of Technician said:


> Of course it's not. But it's still something that she did with her that many women-which people just want to put over Becky ( just look a few posts up)- didn't do.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me when people give other wrestlers a pass for holding back and having a lack of creativity in their role, but never for Becky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously now people...Becky haters will point to how Alexa dominated, it's not like Becky was bumping her ass in the match and selling everything and Alexa was brilliantly working the arm.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Unrelated...
> 
> This was a great show, my favorite SD of the year alongside the 1000th episode. AJ Styles is officially the face of the brand dethroning Ambrose.


It was definitely their smoothest match, they haven't been clicking together very well overall and I'd put that mostly down to Alexa's inexperience. But I cant help but feel like Becky could do better than she has been. And Nikki Bellas in the same boat, limited by her opponent but I still feel like Nikki could have done better than she has as well.

Its a big issue with SDL's women, they're all in on establishing the new girls, and its holding the top talents back from showcasing what they can really do. But Becky and Nikki are both underperforming to what I feel they are capable of doing even with green opposition to work with. The stipulation matches they got to work with at the PPV they got didn't help though.


----------



## Not Lying

Rated R Maryse said:


> It was definitely their smoothest match, they haven't been clicking together very well overall and I'd put that mostly down to Alexa's inexperience. But I cant help but feel like Becky could do better than she has been. And Nikki Bellas in the same boat, limited by her opponent but I still feel like Nikki could have done better than she has as well.
> 
> Its a big issue with SDL's women, they're all in on establishing the new girls, and its holding the top talents back from showcasing what they can really do. But Becky and Nikki are both underperforming to what I feel they are capable of doing even with green opposition to work with. *The stipulation matches they got to work with at the PPV they got didn't help though*.


I was just pointing to that match to show that they can have a good match, this was as you said their smoothest match, heck Becky barely even got in "her 5 moves of doom", the match just seemed to cut short with a 1 min transition from Alexa working the arm to the dis-armer by Becky.

About the bold, It's also a completely different feel when you have a gimmick PPV match. It limits many of the matches, it's different when they have 1 gimmick match on a normal show..What I mean is that, if one match gets to do a barricade spot, the other matches won't, Miz/Dolph is a completely different match than AJ/Ambrose, maybe Miz/Dolph wanted to do many of the stuff AJ/Ambrose did but weren't allowed to because those spots were reserved, when you have 1 gimmick match on a standard show, it's where they can go legitimately all out. You won't/rarely see two barricade spots or announcer's table broken spot in the same event.

Nikki's skills are showing mostly in her tag matches from what I can tell and decently as well in her match vs Nattie ( I think the soon clash-down between them is going to be a a top 5 career match for both though), Carmella and Bliss are pretty green, and they haven't picked wrestling up as easily as Charlotte...but honestly, sometimes I just wonder if they ever will?
Becky was probably this good at the age of 18 when she was just wrestling for 3 years, Charlotte became this good in like 3 years as well, Both Alexa and Carmella have been doing this for 3 years and I can see more flashes of brilliance with Mandy than I ever did with them.. They've got 1 more year IMO to improve, or else I'd really believe they reached their "wrestling learning curve"


----------



## Strategize

Ace said:


> Love how Sasha fans are having a go at Becky and Alexa when Sasha-Charlotte matches have had some absolute duds as well.


Nothing even close to as bad as the match tonight or the match at TLC.


----------



## Ace

Strategize said:


> Nothing even close to as bad as the match tonight or the match at TLC.


 HIAC and SS were both trainwrecks.


----------



## Ace

> Becky is attacked by Paige


That's all right, I've still got Charlotte.


> Becky is attacked by Charlotte


Well, you'll be my friend, right Nattie?


> Becky is attacked by Natalya


You know what, that's fine. I'm on my own.


> Becky is attacked by her own alter ego


Oh, come on!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Strategize

Ace said:


> HIAC and SS were both trainwrecks.


Absolutely not. The first 2/3 of HIAC was on par with their FCA match and then fell apart when the tables got involved. Summerslam had it's botches especially that nasty one in the corner, but there was exciting stuff in the 2nd half. 

The matches weren't straight up boring and bad unlike these Alexa matches.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Definition of Technician said:


> I was just pointing to that match to show that they can have a good match, this was as you said their smoothest match, heck Becky barely even got in "her 5 moves of doom", the match just seemed to cut short with a 1 min transition from Alexa working the arm to the dis-armer by Becky.
> 
> About the bold, It's also a completely different feel when you have a gimmick PPV match. It limits many of the matches, it's different when they have 1 gimmick match on a normal show..What I mean is that, if one match gets to do a barricade spot, the other matches won't, Miz/Dolph is a completely different match than AJ/Ambrose, maybe Miz/Dolph wanted to do many of the stuff AJ/Ambrose did but weren't allowed to because those spots were reserved, when you have 1 gimmick match on a standard show, it's where they can go legitimately all out. You won't/rarely see two barricade spots or announcer's table broken spot in the same event.
> 
> Nikki's skills are showing mostly in her tag matches from what I can tell and decently as well in her match vs Nattie ( I think the soon clash-down between them is going to be a a top 5 career match for both though), Carmella and Bliss are pretty green, and they haven't picked wrestling up as easily as Charlotte...but honestly, sometimes I just wonder if they ever will?
> Becky was probably this good at the age of 18 when she was just wrestling for 3 years, Charlotte became this good in like 3 years as well, Both Alexa and Carmella have been doing this for 3 years and I can see more flashes of brilliance with Mandy than I ever did with them.. They've got 1 more year IMO to improve, or else I'd really believe they reached their "wrestling learning curve"


That match did seem to just cut short, it was decent and was building along and then it just hit the final stretch randomly.

I agree 100% about the gimmick PPV issues. Like for Nikki vs. Carmella they cant do any table spots, and ladder spots, or even any chair spots, otherwise that defeats the purpose of those other matches. And especially with the TLC match, that has to limit all the other gimmick matches as well, since its the Main Event and you want your biggest spots reserved for that. And tables matches haven't been good since the Dudleys/Hardys/E&C era.


----------



## Ace

Strategize said:


> Absolutely not. The first 2/3 of HIAC was on par with their FCA match and then fell apart when the tables got involved. Summerslam had it's botches especially that nasty one in the corner, but there was exciting stuff in 2nd half.
> 
> The matches weren't straight up boring and bad unlike these Alexa matches.


 There were a dozen matches in both matches combined. The finish for HIAC was botched too with Sasha rolling off the table before being hit with natural selection for the random finish.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Ace said:


> That's all right, I've still got Charlotte.
> 
> Well, you'll be my friend, right Nattie?
> 
> You know what, that's fine. I'm on my own.
> 
> Oh, come on!
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Didn't this all start with Sasha turning on Becky in NXT?

Becky is the female Sting.


----------



## Strategize

Ace said:


> There were a dozen matches in both matches combined. The finish for HIAC was botched too with Sasha rolling off the table before being hit with natural selection for the random finish.


What I'm saying is despite the sloppiness, the matches had some high points. 
These two Alexa matches on the other hand? The pits almost the entire time, throw her WOAT match with Naomi in there too.


----------



## chronoxiong

This week's Smackdown Live was pretty good. Started off with a great Cena promo and so many Title matches. We got new Tag Team Champs in the American Alphas after Randy Orton and Luke Harper had a mishap. Wonder if this plants the seeds in Orton leaving the group. The Alexa Bliss/Becky Lynch match started off slow but it picked up eventually. Doesn't have any flashy spots but it was not bad. I am seriously wondering who the hell La Lucadora was. Is it someone we know? Or will it be a plot hole in the next few weeks?

The Miz/Ambrose feud is getting really intense. Bring up Renee Young into this was much needed. The triple threat match for the WWE Title was decent too. Baron Corbin be getting these main event matches but he's doing alright at it. The finish was pretty cool. AJ Styles finishes the year as Champ and cements his spot at the top of the company. Well deserved. Cena is back for the Title and that was a nice image to end 2016.


----------



## Cipher

Cena isn't turning. They're just embracing him for what he is finally. The kids still hear and see "Never Give Up, Cenation! Buy my cancer towels, I love the kids! I never give up!" and the smarks are hearing what we all know is fact. That's it's John Cena and he can and will do whatever he wants. Simple as that really.

Tonight was the best show of 2016 imo


----------



## Vic Capri

JESUS!

- Vic


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Vic Capri said:


> JESUS!
> 
> - Vic


So Becky's the female Sting

I guess Alexa's the female....um...Sid Vicious?


----------



## Rankles75

Oh well, the Wyatts being relevant was great for the 5 minutes it lasted...


----------



## BEE

Rated R Maryse said:


> Hows it sucked when he's been a pretty damn good heel and thoroughly entertaining on top of delivering so many good-great matches?


I believe you and I are talking about two different things. I did not say AJ sucked in the ring or overall. All I was pointing out was the fact his * heel * run sucked because he has failed to become a proper heel. The Miz is a great heel btw. For most of this 'heel' run, AJ has been booked as a babyface (see Ambrose screwing with AJ w/ Ellsworth). AJ's in-ring mannerisms don't exactly scream heel either. Everything about him is babyface. Everything. His look, his move-set, his booking and even his history. HOW do you boo someone like AJ? You don't. He's parallel to Taker in this regard. 

Time to turn him full-fledged face. The fans don't want to boo him.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Great main event, I KNEW that would be the finish ( Corbin hitting the EOD of Ziggler then AJ attacking Corbin and getting the pin on Dolph) the moment this match got booked though. Looking forward to Cena vs AJ III, is it me or is AJ turning face? 


On a side note, Smackdown continue to build future stars, Corbin looked like a legit main eventer tonight, Smackdown has built up quite a few people since the draft, meanwhile over on RAW, the only people I can think of who have benefited from the draft is Strowman.


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813934550678052865


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

BEE said:


> I believe you and I are talking about two different things. I did not say AJ sucked in the ring or overall. All I was pointing out was the fact his * heel * run sucked because he has failed to become a proper heel. The Miz is a great heel btw. For most of this 'heel' run, AJ has been booked as a babyface (see Ambrose screwing with AJ w/ Ellsworth). AJ's in-ring mannerisms don't exactly scream heel either. Everything about him is babyface. Everything. His look, his move-set, his booking and even his history. HOW do you boo someone like AJ? You don't. He's parallel to Taker in this regard.
> 
> Time to turn him full-fledged face. The fans don't want to boo him.


No we're talking about the same thing. I just dont see how his heel run has sucked when AJ has been so damn good in every area. Its not his fault he's so beloved by the fans, and there was nothing babyface about his booking with Ellsworth.


----------



## Ace

Any one of Miz, Ziggler, Corbin or Bray could win the title and no one would question it.

SD just knows how to book their talent well.

Can someone confirm if it's true that SD outdrew Raw this week at the Allstate Arena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JC00 said:


> Oh but didn't you hear? That's because of Alexa's "green ass", apparently Becky has to hold back. Which is odd because I've seen Asuka, Bayley and Sasha put on multiple solid matches with Alexa. But Becky fans are really gonna tell me that Becky's the best wrestler on either WWE roster but somehow Alexa is holding her back from showing it in their matches. If Asuka, Sasha and Bayley can work with Alexa, how come "the best women in the company" can't? Maybe it's time for them to start looking at Becky and stop blaming Alexa.


*This just further proves that being the most technically sound doesn't make you the best ring worker. Sasha and Alexa had several matches that were significantly more interesting while she was actually a green face two years ago. Alexa's improved, yet Becky manages to have worse matches with her and we're supposed to absolve her of all blame? :nah*


----------



## Rugal 3:16

> o Becky's the female Sting
> 
> I guess Alexa's the female....um...Sid Vicious?


That makes La Luchadora.. Robocop


----------



## Reotor

Legit BOSS said:


> *This just further proves that being the most technically sound doesn't make you the best ring worker. Sasha and Alexa had several matches that were significantly more interesting while she was actually a green face two years ago. Alexa's improved, yet Becky manages to have worse matches with her and we're supposed to absolve her of all blame? *


WOW talk about rose colored glasses.
Alexa's matches with Sasha in NXT were nothing to write home about.
At least Becky is not injuring Alexa like Sasha did


----------



## TD Stinger

Legit BOSS said:


> *This just further proves that being the most technically sound doesn't make you the best ring worker. Sasha and Alexa had several matches that were significantly more interesting while she was actually a green face two years ago. Alexa's improved, yet Becky manages to have worse matches with her and we're supposed to absolve her of all blame? :nah*


You’re really pointing to Sasha’s and Alexa’s matches in NXT, something barely memorable. Really?

Look, to put it simply, neither women was on their A game tonight. But out of the two, Alexa looked worse. She looked lost at times, she wasn’t hitting her moves. And I’m sure I’ll get called a Becky mark for my sig when I’m a fan of both. Neither woman was great tonight. But again, Alexa looked really off.


----------



## DoubtGin

*MAIMING*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reotor said:


> WOW talk about rose colored glasses.
> Alexa's matches with Sasha in NXT were nothing to write home about.
> At least Becky is not injuring Alexa like Sasha did


*
They were damn sure better than the hot mess we saw last night, but please, keep pretending like Becky is carrying Alexa when they have decent matches, and acting like it's all Alexa's fault when they have bad matches because Becky is above blame. These option selects never get old.*


----------



## Destiny

LMAO at these Becky/Alexa comments. They're actually hilarious. 

Overall, it was a great show from start to finish. The triple threat main-event match was just awesome. I honestly want to see a match between Ziggler and AJ as they have great chemistry in the ring and tell a great story.


----------



## Acezwicker

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> They were damn sure better than the hot mess we saw last night, but please, keep pretending like Becky is carrying Alexa when they have decent matches, and acting like it's all Alexa's fault when they have bad matches because Becky is above blame. These option selects never get old.*


You undercutting Becky to cover for Alexa's weaknesses in the ring will never cease to amaze me. Alexa is usually a step behind Becky in transitions and especially on her comeback.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813934550678052865


Bret is a smart man.


----------



## JTB33b

Alexa reminds me of Trish. Trish in the beginning had everything but inring skills. She just needed her inring skills to catchup to everything else and it eventually did because unlike charisma and looks you can learn to be a better wrestler with experience. Alexa is in the same position, She has the personality, mic skills, charisma, the looks. She just needs inring skills and she just like Trish she doesn't need to be great in the ring because of everything else she has going for her. She just needs to be slightly above average.


----------



## Not Lying

I'm seriously LMFAO at everyone who was complaining 2 weeks ago "WANNN Dolph Ziggler is getting ANOTHER TITLE SHOT!!!" Like it meant anything! It was a great show, and Corbin added or not AJ vs Dolph would have been a great match


----------



## Erik.

Taker going to win the Rumble :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reotor

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> They were damn sure better than the hot mess we saw last night, but please, keep pretending like Becky is carrying Alexa when they have decent matches, and acting like it's all Alexa's fault when they have bad matches because Becky is above blame. These option selects never get old.*


:nah 
They were basic nothing matches that werent any better than what we saw last night or the weeks prior

And I will continue to "blame" Alexa as long as its clear to be on her, everyone can see Alexa simply isnt keeping up, like in that fast pins spot the 4HW always do that alexa simply couldnt keep the pace. Sorry it is what it is, im not happy about it myself.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ace said:


> Any one of Miz, Ziggler, Corbin or Bray could win the title and no one would question it.
> 
> SD just knows how to book their talent well.
> 
> Can someone confirm if it's true that SD outdrew Raw this week at the Allstate Arena.


I'm pretty sure I saw that SmackDown had 13,000 odd people and Raw had 12,000 people in attendance.


----------



## Not Lying

Reotor said:


> :nah
> They were basic nothing matches that werent any better than what we saw last night or the weeks prior
> 
> And I will continue to "blame" Alexa as long as its clear to be on her, everyone can see Alexa simply isnt keeping up, like in that fast pins spot the 4HW always do that alexa simply couldnt keep the pace. Sorry it is what it is, im not happy about it myself.


It's okey bro don't worry, you can rewrite history in a couple of years and claim Becky/Bliss tonight was better than any half-decent match Bliss has in 2 years. 
My god the markdome is a whole different level sometimes, you people do realize even Bliss is being held back right? that never any of the Bliss/Becky matches kicked in high gear? you do know that if Alexa can hit a 450 splash, she should/would do it IF any of these matches were "supposed to tear down the house", all the matches these 2 had were to go from Point A to B and tell the story, none of the matches were supposed be "omg classic". Becky's already carried Bliss's ass to her best match, so sit down haters.



Rated R Maryse said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw that SmackDown had 13,000 odd people and Raw had 12,000 people in attendance.


Well on SD there's Cena who is the company's biggest draw, on RAW you have Stephanie, Rollins and Reigns burying everyone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reotor said:


> :nah
> They were basic nothing matches that werent any better than what we saw last night or the weeks prior


*
That's a straight lie, but you can believe it if you want to.*



> And I will continue to "blame" Alexa as long as its clear to be on her, everyone can see Alexa simply isnt keeping up, like in that fast pins spot the 4HW always do that alexa simply couldnt keep the pace. Sorry it is what it is, im not happy about it myself.


*Alexa is not a good technical wrestler, Becky has no flexibility because she only knows technical wrestling, and again, she isn't contributing anything to the match besides a Cena-esque 5 moves of doom comeback. At least Sasha is versatile and adjusted well to all of her opponents in big matches to enhance their strengths and hide their weaknesses. She put on a technical wrestling masterpiece with Becky, an emphasis on athleticism with Charlotte, while using her flexibility to make all of her submissions look more devastating, and focused more on brawling with Bayley. Becky has one wrestling style, which is why she either has unimpressive matches, or the same matches over and over again.*


----------



## Mugging of Cena

And people say no one cares about women's wrestling! :lmao


----------



## Asuka842

-That main event was great.

-American Alpha winning was a nice surprise.

-Good to see Cena back.

-Dean is awesome, that is all.

-Becky (sigh). I guess it's fitting that she ends 2016 a loser getting punked out. That's been her booking pretty much all year after all. Why should I expect them to treat her well now.


----------



## ElTerrible

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813934550678052865


See that´s how you use Social Media. They should clear the matter with Bret, since he´s a bit sensitive about such matters.

But if Natalya went out there and said: You proud you got a picture with Bret supporting you. Only proves one thing. The stroke has left him severely brain damaged, almost as much as your brother-in-law. BOOM.



Mugging of Cena said:


> And people say no one cares about women's wrestling! :lmao


Becky and Alexa fans are a bit embarrassing. This feud is now three months old, and it has all been naturally evolving and it still feels fresh, although they had almost weekly segments of 10 minutes, whether it´s talking or wrestling. So who cares whether they done a small package or a backslide correctly. This shit is so overrated. Wrestling is a fight. Sloppiness in save spots should actually be encouraged to make it look more real. Crisp execution is for dangerous spots. Pin attempts should be struggles. It´s far more stupid to see those soft punches, weak pin attempts, wrestlers almost flying under clotheslines without any real contact nowadays and immediately jumping up. How about being knocked off your feet by a single punch like you have been hit by Mike Tyson only to bounce back up like you are on a trampolin. And you get into an endless piss contest about workrate and in ring skills. The only in ring skill that matters in regards to the wrestler-fan dynamic is that it looks legit and keeps the crowd engaged. The crowd was hot for the match, so it was a good match.


----------



## Strategize

ElTerrible said:


> Becky and Alexa fans are a bit embarrassing. This feud is now three months old, and it has all been naturally evolving and it still feels fresh, although they had almost weekly segments of 10 minutes, whether it´s talking or wrestling. So who cares whether they done a small package or a backslide correctly. This shit is so overrated. Wrestling is a fight. Sloppiness in save spots should actually be encouraged to make it look more real. Crisp execution is for dangerous spots. Pin attempts should be struggles. It´s far more stupid to see those soft punches, weak pin attempts, wrestlers almost flying under clotheslines without any real contact nowadays and immediately jumping up. How about being knocked off your feet by a single punch like you have been hit by Mike Tyson only to bounce back up like you are on a trampolin. And you get into an endless piss contest about workrate and in ring skills. The only in ring skill that matters in regards to the wrestler-fan dynamic is that it looks legit and keeps the crowd engaged. *The crowd was hot for the match, so it was a good match.*


Shit was 95% dead, the fuck you talking bout?


----------



## Asuka842

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813934550678052865


It's funny, but I remember a few years back reading a story where Bret revealed who in the WWE he still keeps in regular contact with. And I went "ok these all make sense." And then he mentioned the Bella Twins as well, and I was a bit surprised. Not a bad thing mind you, but it was a curious inclusion that I didn't expect.


----------



## Ace

100 pages and almost 1,000 posts for SD :wow


----------



## Mugging of Cena

ElTerrible said:


> Becky and Alexa fans are a bit embarrassing. This feud is now three months old, and it has all been naturally evolving and it still feels fresh, although they had almost weekly segments of 10 minutes, whether it´s talking or wrestling. So who cares whether they done a small package or a backslide correctly. This shit is so overrated. Wrestling is a fight. Sloppiness in save spots should actually be encouraged to make it look more real. Crisp execution is for dangerous spots. Pin attempts should be struggles. It´s far more stupid to see those soft punches, weak pin attempts, wrestlers almost flying under clotheslines without any real contact nowadays and immediately jumping up. How about being knocked off your feet by a single punch like you have been hit by Mike Tyson only to bounce back up like you are on a trampolin. And you get into an endless piss contest about workrate and in ring skills. The only in ring skill that matters in regards to the wrestler-fan dynamic is that it looks legit and keeps the crowd engaged. The crowd was hot for the match, so it was a good match.


Yeah I mean when I was watching the match those couple of pin attempts were the only things I noticed that weren't crisp. Maybe there were other spots but nothing that took me out of the match. 

And as someone who did a bit of amateur wrestling in my day, I've always thought pin attempts needed to be portrayed as a struggle, not "ONE - I'm dead, TWO - I'm dead, THR... - Oh I'm fine!". Lol.


----------



## Reotor

> *Alexa is not a good technical wrestler, Becky has no flexibility *


:lol:lol:lol
A pure display of delusion or ignorance, not sure which.
I stopped reading after this line.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Asuka842 said:


> It's funny, but I remember a few years back reading a story where Bret revealed who in the WWE he still keeps in regular contact with. And I went "ok these all make sense." And then he mentioned the Bella Twins as well, and I was a bit surprised. Not a bad thing mind you, but it was a curious inclusion that I didn't expect.


Thats really quite surprising, but cool.

I'd keep in touch with the Bella Twins as well...had to be said.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Orton is a god among men inside that ring:banderas


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ace said:


> 100 pages and almost 1,000 posts for SD :wow


Well then, let's push this bitch over the edge. :lol


----------



## Oneiros

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Becky has one wrestling style, which is why she either has unimpressive matches, or the same matches over and over again.*


Becky's style is mainly technical, no doubt about it, but it's not like she can't do some good brawling or even power moves. 

But anyway, that's not why her matches with Alexa are unimpressive. They are unimpressive mainly because Becky barely gets any offense in, it looks stupid to have Alexa control all the matches against a bigger and more experienced opponent, specially when her offense isn't that good. I love Alexa, but that's the one area where she is lacking, the believability of her offense.

And of course Becky pretty much only uses the ''5 moves of doom'', she barely gets offense time to do any moves. Last week's match as the luchadora showed that Becky has a lot of tricks in her bag, but she rarely gets to show them. It's not like she doesn't know any more moves.


----------



## Erik.

Ace said:


> 100 pages and almost 1,000 posts for SD :wow


Book consistently and put on a mostly entertaining show on a weekly basis and you'll gain viewers. I'm not surprised one bit.


----------



## Banez

ElTerrible said:


> Becky and Alexa fans are a bit embarrassing. This feud is now three months old, and it has all been naturally evolving and it still feels fresh, although they had almost weekly segments of 10 minutes, whether it´s talking or wrestling. So who cares whether they done a small package or a backslide correctly. This shit is so overrated. Wrestling is a fight. Sloppiness in save spots should actually be encouraged to make it look more real. Crisp execution is for dangerous spots. Pin attempts should be struggles. It´s far more stupid to see those soft punches, weak pin attempts, wrestlers almost flying under clotheslines without any real contact nowadays and immediately jumping up. How about being knocked off your feet by a single punch like you have been hit by Mike Tyson only to bounce back up like you are on a trampolin. And you get into an endless piss contest about workrate and in ring skills. The only in ring skill that matters in regards to the wrestler-fan dynamic is that it looks legit and keeps the crowd engaged. The crowd was hot for the match, so it was a good match.


this.

I dont see why some people need to go nitpicking through entire segment & match just to find something to complain.

-------------------------

Didn't expect American Alpha to win the titles, that was surprising. Loved the Miz segments.


----------



## JC00

Banez said:


> this.
> 
> I dont see why some people need to go nitpicking through entire segment & match just to find something to complain.



It's Becky fans mad that Becky is back to "lovable loser" so they take their frustrations out by shitting on Alexa. They also for some reason can't get it through their minds that Becky has decided or been told to work the typical face WWE style. 

I've posted in previously but how can Asuka, Bayley and Sasha work good matches with Alexa but according to Becky fans, Becky can't work good matches with Alexa? I mean because that's what they are saying when they say their matches have been bad


----------



## Pongo

ElTerrible said:


> Becky and Alexa fans are a bit embarrassing. This feud is now three months old, and it has all been naturally evolving and it still feels fresh, although they had almost weekly segments of 10 minutes, whether it´s talking or wrestling. So who cares whether they done a small package or a backslide correctly. This shit is so overrated. Wrestling is a fight. Sloppiness in save spots should actually be encouraged to make it look more real. Crisp execution is for dangerous spots. Pin attempts should be struggles. It´s far more stupid to see those soft punches, weak pin attempts, wrestlers almost flying under clotheslines without any real contact nowadays and immediately jumping up. How about being knocked off your feet by a single punch like you have been hit by Mike Tyson only to bounce back up like you are on a trampolin. And you get into an endless piss contest about workrate and in ring skills. The only in ring skill that matters in regards to the wrestler-fan dynamic *is that it looks legit* and keeps the crowd engaged. The crowd was hot for the match, so it was a good match.


that's the thing though, the kind of sloppiness we saw yesterday wasn't two girls struggling to get their moves in, that would be indeed a good kind of sloppiness in the right context

instead during that match we got one of em out of position or too late on the draw and the other one forced to cover up for the otehr in the most evident way possible, that kind of sloppiness doesn't make the match look legit, quite the opposite, it exposes it as the scripted stunts show that it is 

if the match keeps breaking your immersion is not nitpicking pointing out when it happens and why

you said the crowd was hot for the match os it was a good match, well.. most of us didn't like the match so by the same logic it wasn't a good match? c'mon


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

PPV-quality through and through. :watson Banger of an episode, loved it.

Dear AJ-marks, *your time is up*. :cena3


----------



## Oneiros

JC00 said:


> It's Becky fans mad that Becky is back to "lovable loser" so they take their frustrations out by shitting on Alexa.


That pisses me off too. I'm beyond tired of the way Becky has been booked, but why shit on Alexa for it? How is that her fault?



> I've posted in previously but how can Asuka, Bayley and Sasha work good matches with Alexa but according to Becky fans, Becky can't work good matches with Alexa? I mean because that's what they are saying when they say their matches have been bad


Becky's matches with Alexa weren't spectacular, but they were on par with Alexa's matches against those three you mentioned imo.


----------



## Asuka842

I have nothing against Alexa herself, none. My annoyance is with the writers/bookers. Was it so essential that Alexa win the belt IMMEDIATELY!! Like in her very first major feud on the main roster. And is it necessary to book Becky to look like a chump constantly, especially given that she's been booked like a chump for most of her time on the main roster already.

It's really sad because I WANT Alexa as champ, just no right now. It's so painfully obvious that she's not ready for it, and the fact that she's been booked to dominate this feud almost from beginning to end, despite clearly being a lot smaller and greener, is pathetic and not at all convincing.

It'd be like booking a Rey Mysterio/Batista feud, and having Rey get the upper hand/win pretty much every week. It doesn't work.


----------



## Kabraxal

ElTerrible said:


> See that´s how you use Social Media. They should clear the matter with Bret, since he´s a bit sensitive about such matters.
> 
> But if Natalya went out there and said: You proud you got a picture with Bret supporting you. Only proves one thing. The stroke has left him severely brain damaged, almost as much as your brother-in-law. BOOM.
> 
> 
> 
> Becky and Alexa fans are a bit embarrassing. This feud is now three months old, and it has all been naturally evolving and it still feels fresh, although they had almost weekly segments of 10 minutes, whether it´s talking or wrestling. So who cares whether they done a small package or a backslide correctly. This shit is so overrated. Wrestling is a fight. Sloppiness in save spots should actually be encouraged to make it look more real. Crisp execution is for dangerous spots. Pin attempts should be struggles. It´s far more stupid to see those soft punches, weak pin attempts, wrestlers almost flying under clotheslines without any real contact nowadays and immediately jumping up. How about being knocked off your feet by a single punch like you have been hit by Mike Tyson only to bounce back up like you are on a trampolin. And you get into an endless piss contest about workrate and in ring skills. The only in ring skill that matters in regards to the wrestler-fan dynamic is that it looks legit and keeps the crowd engaged. The crowd was hot for the match, so it was a good match.



Exactly. It works even better if commentary plays it up properly like they did with Heath's botch earlier. It shouldn't look like a full on perfect ballet... it's a fight and in fights people slip, make mistakes, fight and wiggle their way out of spots that look awkward as hell. This wasn't the best match, but the story was good and I was legit worried about Bliss's arm. Just glad they aren't passing the belt around like on Raw. Wouldn't mind seeing the feud go into neutral for a few months before Becky gets her shot at WrestleMania against Bliss. 

I actually care about this feud, unlike that other show's "revolutionary" feud. It's actually entertaining.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

American Alpha wearing gold wrestling attire gave away the fact they were winning.


----------



## kendoo

Another good episode from smackdown but I was expecting more from nattie and Bella especially after last weeks bitch calling fest.


----------



## Bazinga

This was easily the best piece of WWE TV (discounting NXT:Toronto) since the first RAW of the draft.

Great show, 1 great match, 2 good matches and promos which actually made sense and were relevant. Cena absolutely smashed it.

Goes to show; advertising and hyping up a show can only be a benefit. Take note RAW.


----------



## TripleG

OK just got caught up on Smackdown. 

- Good God, Cena is such pandering douche. I used to say he talked more like a promoter than an active participant in the show, but I think I had that wrong. He sounds like a fucking animationic robot spouting pre-recorded lines. Oh and he's challenging the WWE Champion at the Rumble. Guess that means AJ's reign is coming to an end. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted. 

- Four Corners tag team match was fun. I wish this had been a contenders match to set up AA for a future tag title win than just doing the tag title win, but the match was solid and it was cool to see Jordan and Gable win the tag titles. Not sad to see the New Wyatt's reign end since I'm not really a fan of that stable right now. 

- Bliss Vs. Becky = Match was going fine until the excessive outside interference from La Luchadora. We need to get passed having the interferer play his or her music and then do two or three things without getting caught by the referee. It gets cartoony after a while and I feel like one thing should be enough to turn the tide to give the heel the cheat win. 

- Miz is great. That is all. 

- Styles Vs. Ziggler Vs. Corbin for the WWE Title = Very good match! Chalk up one last high level match for AJ before the year is up. The match showcased the strengths of all three men and the diverse styles made for a very exciting match. Corbin looked big and powerful, and AJ/Ziggler having to team up to take him out was great. It looked like Corbin missed timed breaking up the pin on AJ after that superkick, but fortunately AJ rolled his shoulder up to keep it from being a huge mistake. And that Zig-Zag/End of Days combo was really creative and awesome! AJ kept the title, as expected, but a strong title match all the same. 

- Its really a shame I have AJ dropping the title to Cena as something to look forward to, but dems da breaks. 

- Anybody else find it weird that the Cruiserweights (a division exclusive to Raw) is cutting into SD's time with these hype promos for 205 Live? 

Solid episode of Smackdown this week with an great main event!


----------



## mrdiamond77

Really good episode again. Excellent tag team title match, very good women's title match and a really enjoyable main event with the right result. Hope AJ retains at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## The Figure 4

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> Notes from the 12/27 tapings in Chicago. The second night also drew a sellout of 11,300 fans. Smackdown hasn’t been drawing well but things turned around during the holiday week and the Cena return. The crowd was hotter for this show than Raw, but it was also the better show. Crews pinned Hawkins in the dark match opener.
> 
> Smackdown opened with Cena out. The announcers were pushing hard the 15-time world champion theme. Cena got a huge reaction, both cheers and boos. Fans were chanting “C.M. Punk,” and Cena was ready, saying that they were chanting “Cena sucks” and it shut them down. Cena put over the Cubs winning the World Series and the fans booed like crazy. Here’s what’s great about Cena on the cuff. A lot of guys would have freaked out about the obvious an easy pop backfiring but he immediately recognized they place was filled with White Sox fans and without missing a beat put over the White Sox. Some fans started a Cubs chant and got booed out of the place. He put over Ziggler. The fans booed that name. Poor guy. Five years ago everyone knew he was great and underpushed. Then they gave him this loser character and people think he doesn’t deserve his push. Then he tried to put over Corbin. Mostly lack of interest, decent boos. Cena put it over like people didn’t like him, since he’s a heel. Then he mentioned Styles and the place exploded in cheers and then “Yes” chants. So Cena, Styles’ rival, regrouped again and said how he was a big Styles fan himself. Then they started chanting “Undertaker,” figuring Cena will be wrestling him at Mania, which is likely. So the fans are ahead of Vince on this one, and since Vince was already leaning in that direction, that could get him to make the final decision, particularly since it’s Chicago and not Canadian fans. Cena did a promo about how people think he’s leaving for Hollywood, that he’s old (the only reason people say that is because the last two years the announcers have been stupidly instructed to play that as a theme–in wrestling, if you cosmetically can be made up to look the part, age doesn’t matter because it’s not a real sport, just like acting in movies) but he said he’s not done and he’s not leaving. He said this isn’t the New Era, it’s the My Time Is Now Era. He wants the winner of the main event tonight at the rumble.
> 
> Dasha Fuentes tried to interview Miz. Maryse shut the door on her face. Miz came out and said he’d only talk to Renee. Because they are on this kick that with the exception of Renee, all the interviewers are supposed to look exactly the same, they need to give them name tags. Jordan & Gable won the tag titles in the four-way elimination match over Orton & Harper, Usos and Slater & Rhyno. This was good stuff, especially when they got down to the final two. Slater was pinned at 4:03 when he was supposed to come off the top rope into a superkick by Jey, but he lost footing and fell so the spot looked contrived. He may have hurt his knee on it as well. Both Usos came off the top into simultaneous belly-to-bellies by Jordan & Gable that looked great. Gable pinned Jey in 10:02 with a sunset flip. The Wyatts had ever gotten in. The Usos attacked Jordan & Gable to have them start at a disadvantage. The crowd was completely behind Orton & Harper, with loud RKO chants. But they allowed Jordan & Gable to shine. Orton gave Gable two back suplexes on the barricade as well as a slingshot suplex. Gable did a somersault off the apron on Harper and Jordan did a punch off the apron on Wyatt, but that set Jordan up for a draping DDT. The place went nuts for that spot. Orton collided with Harper and Gable hit a missile dropkick on Orton and Orton was pinned at 23:14 by Grand Amplitude. Real big pop for the title change. Jordan is from Tinley Park and a lot of fans knew he was local. So this was a big deal to him winning the title in his home city. Orton and Harper argued after the match and Wyatt was the peacemaker, so they are back to teasing the split. Fans haven’t bought Orton as a heel yet.
> 
> Ziggler did a interview. Fuentes did an interview with Ellsworth, who is still wearing a neck brace. Fans booed Ellsworth a lot, so they’re tired of the act. Carmella showed up and said that Ellsworth was uniquely attractive and they walked off together. Bliss beat Lynch in 13:51 to retain the women’s title. Lynch gave Bliss the Pentagon broken arm spot. Bliss must either have dislocated her elbow or have unique joints because her arm looked hideously out of socket and she was shaking it around, but there’s been no injury report. Another woman in a La Luchadora outfit came out and undid the padding on the turnbuckle. Lynch used the disarmer but Bliss made the ropes. Lynch went after the mask and got her head slammed into the exposed metal. Bliss pinned her after a DDT. Match was okay. Lynch is very good and Bliss kept up but the match felt too long. There was only a glimpse of La Luchadora and the costume covered her body, but seeing what little we could see of her face, she looked like Ember Moon. Others have said it was Deonna Purrazzo (who would like nothing like Moon). That doesn’t mean that’s who it’ll be when the mask comes off, as it does make sense as a way to introduce Mickie James or someone else, and when the mask comes off, I can’t see it being Moon or Purrazzo.
> 
> Renee Young showed up at Miz’s dressing room. Maryse answered the door and glared at her. Miz came out and was cutting a promo when Ambrose, wearing a security T-shirt, attacked him. Security was called and Ambrose laid a few of them out as well, throwing them into the wall. Nikki did a promo saying that what she has to stay to Natalya, she is going to say to her face. Styles retained in the main event over Corbin and Ziggler in 21:12. JBL did a botched line saying that Corbin was a rare combination of power and strength. I think he meant strength and speed or something, since power and strength is hardly a rare combination as it’s pretty much the same thing. Yao Ming is a rare combination of being tall and having a lot of height. The match was booked to be a showcase for Corbin to establish him as a real player. I have a feeling the Rumble may be booked around Corbin and Strowman this year. Ziggler and Styles both came off the barricade and put Corbin through the announcers table. The match got really good with Styles vs. Ziggler. Ziggler got out of the Styles Clash. Styles came off the top rope with a springboard move, but was met with a superkick. Ziggler gave him a second superkick and Styles kicked out. Corbin was supposed to get off the table and make the save, but he was slow, and Styles recognized it or else the ref would have looked stupid having to hold up he count. That’s a spot where much of the time, everyone would look bad on. Corbin did the Deep Six on Ziggler and Styles saved. Corbin went for the End of Days on Styles, but Ziggler Zig Zagged him. Corbin hit the End of Days on Ziggler. Styles used the springboard forearm on Corbin and Styles then pinned Ziggler to retain. Styles was clearly holding back from doing some things (less moves he’d have to land on his feet from heights on) but was still great here. Cena came out and offered his hand for a handshake. Fans booed that a lot. The two shook hands and Cena told Styles, “You know I’m taking it from you.” The cruiserweight show followed. Virtually the entire crowd stayed because it was the only chance to see Cena, Ambrose and Miz wrestle during the show. There wasn’t much heat but there weren’t people in the background leaving like usual. Between the size of the crowd and nobody leaving, it speaks volumes for the star power of Cena.
> 
> Nese pinned Alexander in 6:00. Gulak was at ringside with Nese, wearing a suit. Fox was in Alexander’s corner. She started pounding the mat trying to wake up the crowd. The crowd didn’t react the first time. The second time she tried they went with her until she stopped, and then they died again. From a timing standpoint, this was really good. Gulak and Fox started arguing. Gulak then went down from the same punch that Mark Gastineau knocked Derrick Dukes out with. The ref saw Gulak on the ground and threw Fox out. Alexander was distracted and Nese used a shote for the pin. The shote works with Liger since he established it, but the crowd didn’t guy that the slightest bit as a finisher here. Backstage, Dar approached Fox. The crowd popped for that so that angle is getting over. Or they piped in crowd noise. He had mistletoe and put it over her head. She slapped him hard. He smiled like he liked it. So he put the mistletoe over her head again. She slapped him a second time. He was even happier. Renee interviewed Neville. He said how the WWE scoured the globe to find the best cruiserweight talent and the best person was under their nose. He said they did that because they knew he was too good, and that if he was in the tournament, it wouldn’t have even been a competition. He said it was discrimination and that the people of the U.S. have been discriminating against him ever since he came here. He said how Americans like too lash out and be cruel. He noted that when he was in Japan, Rich Swann was his young boy, which meant he carried his bags and even washed his back, and that he was Swann’s idol. He said Swann is very confident, but he’s not at his level. Renee pretended to not understand what he’s saying (the gimmick on Neville before is that he couldn’t be pushed because his accent is so thick Americans wouldn’t understand it, so in their minds, nobody can understand what he says even though everyone can). Neville got mad and said “This interview is over,” copying Lesnar’s line.
> 
> Mustafa Ali beat John Yurnet in 2:07. Yurnet is Mr. 450 Hammett, who is one of the top stars of the WWC, but I think lives in Chicago. He’s done some Orlando NXT tapings as well. Ali is also from Chicago and got a big babyface pop. His gimmick is that people at first don’t like him because of his name but they learn to like him. Except they loved him here. Yurnet blew out his knee on the first spot of the match but continued on. It was really obvious he could barely walk and the announcers even brought it up. Ali pinned him with a reverse 450 splash. Next was Daivari vs. Gallagher in a duel. Gallagher let Daivari pick the first weapon. He picked a lead pipe while Gallagher picked an umbrella. They were supposed to start back-to-back, walk five paces, turn around, and then have a fight until one person quit the fight. Daivari didn’t walk the paces and tried to hit Gallagher with the pipe, but Gallagher was ready and gave him a low blow with the umbrella. Gallagher hit him over the head with the umbrella, poked him in the stomach and swept his leg. Daivari shoved the table into Gallagher and took over the advantage. He grabbed a wrench, which was illegal since he’d already chosen his weapon. Gallagher head-butted him to the body and the chin, and then gave him the dropkick into the corner. Daivari bailed out and Gallagher was ruled the winner. They announced Tajiri would return next week.
> 
> Neville pinned Swann in a non-title match in 13:52. This was very good. It was good enough that the crowd finally got into it. Neville did a twisting dive early although mostly missed it. Neville worked over Swann’s back. Swan did a Phoenix splash off the middle rope to the floor. Swann used a superkick and a falcon arrow, which is called the Fantastic Voyage, for a near fall. Neville got the pin with a top rope superplex. After the match, Neville attacked him again, giving him a delayed German suplex and kicked him in the head, and gave him anther superkick. Neville said to bring him his crown, because the idea is that he’s the king of the cruiserweights. Neville is doing great in this role as top cruiserweight heel. The show ended with a dark match with Cena & Ambrose over Styles & Miz when Cena pinned Styles.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

So good to see each week how much better SD is than Raw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Becky's style is mainly technical, no doubt about it, but it's not like she can't do some good brawling or even power moves.
> 
> But anyway, that's not why her matches with Alexa are unimpressive. They are unimpressive mainly because Becky barely gets any offense in, it looks stupid to have Alexa control all the matches against a bigger and more experienced opponent, specially when her offense isn't that good. I love Alexa, but that's the one area where she is lacking, the believability of her offense.


*Yeah, and that's my issue with Becky. She's the 14 YEAR veteran, not Alexa. She needs to take charge in these matches, call more spots, and get more offense in. There's no reason, outside of being a heel, that 5'0 Alexa should dominate 90% of the match AND win most of them. It just makes Becky look incompetent.*



> And of course Becky pretty much only uses the ''5 moves of doom'', she barely gets offense time to do any moves. Last week's match as the luchadora showed that Becky has a lot of tricks in her bag, but she rarely gets to show them. It's not like she doesn't know any more moves.


*I'm aware that she KNOWS more moves, but you are also aware that she doesn't do them in matches regularly. The only time she looked really good this year outside of Wrestlemania was at Survivor Series.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I feel like with Becky v Alexa they would have been better off ditching the traditional heel/face dynamic in their matches. Let Becky control most of the match, rather than Alexa.



kendoo said:


> Another good episode from smackdown but I was expecting more from nattie and Bella especially after last weeks bitch calling fest.


Yeah it was dumb not to follow up on that. Makes both of them look dumb as well if Nattie drops that smark promo last week but doesn't even bother to turn up this week and Nikki's reply is just a 30 second promo.


----------

